# Newbie, wants to buy a cat :)



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi guys, i live on my own and am looking for a companion pet to share my home with me 

Looking for any advice (experience) from any owners of the breeds i am interested in which are:

Scottish Folds - I love there cute rounded appearance

Bengal - The exoticness (if thats a word!) of them is stunning.

Do any of you guys/girls have experience with the above breeds?

iv contacted a few scottish fold breeders but it appears none will be available till april/may time.

Im reading up as much as i can about each but any opinions,advice is much welcomed!

:thumbup:


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

welcome to pf!!
you will get alot of helpful advice here!:thumbup:
April/May time isnt that far away


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

celicababe1986 said:


> welcome to pf!!
> you will get alot of helpful advice here!:thumbup:
> April/May time isnt that far away


many thanks!

it seems like an eternity  lol

my birthday is may too haha


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome 
Just to say Scottish Folds, though they look very cute, can have a lot of health issues and the breed isn't recognised by the GCCF so be very careful if you are looking to buy one.
Bengals can be very demanding, are very vocal and if not properly socialised as kittens can be difficult. The best people on here I think to talk about Bengals with are Taylorbaby and Tellingtails, both Bengal breeders. I know Tellingtails has a litter of kittens at the moment but don't know if they all have homes waiting or not.
If this is your first time looking for a pedigree cat, a decent, registered breeder will not let them go until they are a minimum of 12 weeks old. (I wish that was the case for non-pedigree cats too :frown
Kitten season is usually from April onwards though the are some available at most times of the year.
Hope you can find what you want and be prepared to have to wait. Good kittens are often reserved from before birth.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Hi welcome to the mad house.There was a thread recently regarding Scottish Folds and it would seem from the replies to that the "breed" is far from healthy and frowned on by many.Bengals ,there are a few responsible breeders on here who will be able to give you a lot of advice .Good luck with your new furbaby whatever it is :thumbup:.


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

cheers guys/girls

Yeah i read alot that scottish folds arent really liked because of the health issues, are they really that bad??? would this affect getting insurance on one?

I also heard that breeding fold to fold creates a much greater chance of illness, whereas straight to fold is better (generally) One breeder iv found kinda close to me is sheephouse and they have told me there kittens are straight to fold, so this is good

I just REALLY love their cute appearance 

Didnt know about the benglas being demanding etc, things like this are good to know, thats why i came here


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

well! I now have a set copy/paste post that I do for bengals! But beforE I do, is it just the 'look' of them that you like? have you read up about them yet or just browsing? Have you had cats before and will they be indoor cats?

Will also go onto ragdolls cats british shorthairs after :laugh:


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi 

Have you considered a British Shorthair? These are wonderful cats and very loyal and loving and also look beautiful. I have two and would have plenty more if i could! Im sure plenty more on here would recommend them too. 

I didnt know what folds were and i just googled them and it showed a blue one and it looks very similar to the british blue apart from the ears!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

kellyrich said:


> Hi
> 
> Have you considered a British Shorthair? These are wonderful cats and very loyal and loving and also look beautiful. I have two and would have plenty more if i could! Im sure plenty more on here would recommend them too.
> 
> I didnt know what folds were and i just googled them and it showed a blue one and it looks very similar to the british blue apart from the ears!


they use the british blue thats why they look so simalar, your only find about a handful if that of good health testing breeders in this country for folds due to the massive health problems.


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

Going to go google british short hair now :thumbup:

another breed which may be of interest is american short hair (anyone have one of these)

More reading and it looks as though as beautiful as bengals are, they do appear very very demanding  i dont really want a cat that will keep me awake all night or scratch anything in sight


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

vamos dan said:


> Going to go google british short hair now :thumbup:
> 
> another breed which may be of interest is american short hair (anyone have one of these)
> 
> More reading and it looks as though as beautiful as bengals are, they do appear very very demanding  i dont really want a cat that will keep me awake all night or scratch anything in sight


well, they dont scratch everything in sight for one, a moggie could do this it isnt a bengal thing! they are just more like a dog...or newborn child...with the talking...24/7 attection...

ok they are off the list! How about a ragdoll?? :laugh:

american shorthair are you in america? i dont think there are any breeders of this in the uk


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

vamos dan said:


> Going to go google british short hair now :thumbup:
> 
> another breed which may be of interest is american short hair (anyone have one of these)
> 
> More reading and it looks as though as beautiful as bengals are, they do appear very very demanding  i dont really want a cat that will keep me awake all night or scratch anything in sight


Go for it they are fab cats! And they arent demanding in the slightest! Well apart from my Siggy....whenever he wants a treat he taps and taps away at my leg 

I have a blue and a chocolate and love them to pieces.


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

the blue british short hair look adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

you may have just found me my kitty :thumbup:

I absolutely love the blue! anyone know of any reputable dealers? the blue with blue eyes, WOW!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

vamos dan said:


> the blue british short hair look adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> you may have just found me my kitty :thumbup:
> 
> I absolutely love the blue! anyone know of any reputable dealers? the blue with blue eyes, WOW!


Here are some pics of my british blue, Sigmund, hes the most beautiful cat in the world....well according to me and him anayway ha ha 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-photo-galleries/87892-my-british-blue-sigmund.html


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

vamos dan said:


> the blue british short hair look adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> you may have just found me my kitty :thumbup:
> 
> I absolutely love the blue! anyone know of any reputable dealers? the blue with blue eyes, WOW!


blue british shorthairs dont have blue eyes they have orange eyes 

blue british shorthair - Google Search

where are you based? no one can give any info till we know where you are.

have you read about what health tests to ask breeders about and their temprement? they dont like to be picked up, the more you do the lesss they trusts you, they like sitting next to you and doing things they like, when they feel lik it they will come over to you.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm very biased as I breed and own them  But a British Shorthair, if you like the look of them generally are a perfect choice, especially for someone who lives alone and is at work for 'x' number of hours a day. Most will fit in well with any situation but they're generally very undemanding and once mature, tend to be couch potatoes and won't mind, as much as some other breeds, being left during the day. If you have a very long day though, working & travelling, it might be best to consider two kittens.


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

ok , im based in essex (southend)

i work 9 till 5, but i live 5 minutes from work, so it is literally 9-5 plus i go home at lunch

love these little guys i just came across:

British Short Hair Kittens

I dont mind if a cat is vocal (we came across a stray on holiday in spain that was v v v cute and VERY vocal which added to its appeal) if i couldv brought it home i wouldv 

Love the folds, but health issues worry me  , bengals are stunning but worried incase it destroys my house lol


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

vamos dan said:


> ok , im based in essex (southend)
> 
> i work 9 till 5, but i live 5 minutes from work, so it is literally 9-5 plus i go home at lunch
> 
> ...


aaaah they are lovely!

My George is VERY vocal whereas Siggy isnt, its quite cute really


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I strongly recommend doing a little research  The kittens in the ad are available at 9 weeks and there is no mention of registration with any governing body, GCCF being the main one. Pedigree kittens, (or any kitten come to that) under no circumstances should be available before 12/13 weeks old once fully vaccinated. I'd respectfully suggest you take a look at the GCCF web site and read the Code of Ethics which breeders must abide by and are in place for protection of both the kitten and prospective owner. It'll give you a good feel for what you should be looking for in any breeders you approach.

Good luck!


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

gskinner123 said:


> I strongly recommend doing a little research  The kittens in the ad are available at 9 weeks and there is no mention of registration with any governing body, GCCF being the main one. Pedigree kittens, (or any kitten come to that) under no circumstances should be available before 12/13 weeks old once fully vaccinated. I'd respectfully suggest you take a look at the GCCF web site and read the Code of Ethics which breeders must abide by and are in place for protection of both the kitten and prospective owner. It'll give you a good feel for what you should be looking for in any breeders you approach.
> 
> Good luck!


Agree with what you say, but they look perfect for me 

I will have a read up, but out of interest why is it frowned upon regarding the pre 12 week rule? i will contact the seller to see if they are registered with any governing body

Any other questions i need to ask guys/girls?????


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

vamos dan said:


> ok , im based in essex (southend)
> 
> i work 9 till 5, but i live 5 minutes from work, so it is literally 9-5 plus i go home at lunch
> 
> ...


OH MY GOD!!! £420!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! no papers!! and go at 9weeks old?!!?!? 

I breed british shorthairs and Im only round the corner to you, mine are £350 fully vac go at 12/13weeks  must be bloody crazy 

***

bengals, basically if you work 9-5 you cant have a bengals, you would need 2, if you havent met a bengal or been around one then dont get one! they are vocal 24/7 and I MEAN 24/7!

heres a example of my girl in action:

YouTube - talking Bengal cat

they are demanding and like a child, 24/7, they can destroy thinsg if bored and alone, like any cat, but they are NOT for the faint hearted, you would need to research them for a good year before buying one!!! you need to know how to look after and have one, you cant just go get one!

Plus alot of back yard breeders and pretend moggies are popping up, they also need to be HCM screened...you need to find all this out. AND they HAVE to be brought up proplery...or you in for one vicious little kitten 

Anyway, get past that they are fantastic cats! lol.

Id go for a british, do you mind not being able to pick them up etc? dont get me wrong some may be ok with this but for the most they arent


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

I did a lot of research on cats before reserving mine as well. I wanted a family cat that wouldn't mind being with little girls, and I had first gravitated toward a ragdoll-and actually I still am quite taken by that breed, as their personality just seems so lovely. However, after reading also about the good characteristics of a maine coon for a family, I decided to go for one (I read they tend to like water and you can teach them to play fetch lol-I thought perhaps it seemed a bit more energetic than a ragdoll) but I also love the British shorthair, and by the looks of it, it seems like a good choice for a single person . BSH posted a pic of their recently aquired british shorthair-a gorgeous chocolate colour. Taylorbaby has some gorgeous pictures too of hers. :001_wub:


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

I know it is a general rule that BSHs dont like to be picked up, as dont a lot of cats, but one of mine, George, doesnt mind being picked up most of the time unless he is in hyper mode but Siggy doesnt really like it but they both love to sit on the settee with me and George loves to lie all over me


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

MaineCoonMommy said:


> I did a lot of research on cats before reserving mine as well. I wanted a family cat that wouldn't mind being with little girls, and I had first gravitated toward a ragdoll-and actually I still am quite taken by that breed, as their personality just seems so lovely. However, after reading also about the good characteristics of a maine coon for a family, I decided to go for one (I read they tend to like water and you can teach them to play fetch lol-I thought perhaps it seemed a bit more energetic than a ragdoll) but I also love the British shorthair, and by the looks of it, it seems like a good choice for a single person . BSH posted a pic of their recently aquired british shorthair-a gorgeous chocolate colour. Taylorbaby has some gorgeous pictures too of hers. :001_wub:


any links to the pics??


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

gskinner123 said:


> I'm very biased as I breed and own them  But a British Shorthair, if you like the look of them generally are a perfect choice, especially for someone who lives alone and is at work for 'x' number of hours a day. Most will fit in well with any situation but they're generally very undemanding and once mature, *tend to be couch potatoes *and won't mind, as much as some other breeds, being left during the day. If you have a very long day though, working & travelling, it might be best to consider two kittens.


Sorry - had to :lol::lol: BSH are the absolute couch potato :thumbup: They look so comfy and chunky just curled up on a chair. I love them


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

vamos dan said:


> ok , im based in essex (southend)
> 
> i work 9 till 5, but i live 5 minutes from work, so it is literally 9-5 plus i go home at lunch
> 
> ...


just to let you know they also only had a litter in sept for £350,....so looks like mum has just another another litter and they have upped the prce for this one, dont know why?


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

vamos dan said:


> any links to the pics??


I put you a link on for my pinks a few posts ago, did you see them?

Here they are again.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-photo-galleries/87892-my-british-blue-sigmund.html


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

They do look pretty, I agree. Bear in mind though, it's unlikely those particular kittens are registered and they're available at 9 weeks. This means that they won't have completed a full course of vaccinations. Buying a registered kitten from a breeder who has a prefix registered with a governing body gives you MUCH better degree of protection should the kitten have any health problems.

£420 is an awful lot of money to pay, considering you will have to undertake the second part of the vaccination yourself (from the ad it seems the breeder is giving the first part). That is going bring the cost of your kitten WAY above what an excellent, reputable breeder who sticks to the Code of Ethics, will charge. 

Though I've banged on about cost, trust me, that is almost the last consideration. They are a highly popular breed, often bred for all the wrong reasons and it's very easy indeed to choose the wrong breeder.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

And here is George (who was called Sidney at first)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/91705-time-meet-sidney-chocolate-bsh.html

the pair of them

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/96747-pics-my-babies.html


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

vamos dan said:


> cheers guys/girls
> 
> Yeah i read alot that scottish folds arent really liked because of the health issues, are they really that bad??? would this affect getting insurance on one?
> 
> ...


the 'fold' look of the ears is created by a mutation in the cartiladge - this doesn't just effect the ears but also the rest of the body. This can cause joint problems, hearing problems, mobility issues, heart problems.

Some insurance companies can wiggle out of paying claims for these saying they are 'pre existing' due to the breed.

I have a few questions - please don't think I'm being rude it's just to see which breeds have the traits you most want

1) how much of the day alone would it be?
2) are you planning on indoor only or outdoor access?
3) from the two breeds you mentioned I assume prefer short haired?
4) could you consider two for company? (especially if wanting a kitten and out at work)
5) have you looked at rescue (pedigree or not) if after an adolescent?

Bengals are a lovely breed as long as you get a well bred one from good parents and a responsible breeder to avoid temper or tummy problems. They are highly intelligent so do need work training them and playing with them to keep them stimulated so either a companion or some 'brain trainer' toys are ideal.

I know BSH are a popular first breed, as are Ragdolls if you don't mind grooming...

I have to say though... I adore my moggies... Gypsy is a real lap cat, Indy is a snuggle puss and loves cuddles, Mabel adores bedtime cuddles and Loki adores to play...


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

These are the threads to the photos I was referring to. . .they looks o darn soft LOL.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-photo-galleries/148974-my-new-addition.html

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-photo-galleries/146049-british-shorthair-girly.html


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

taylorbaby where abouts in essex are you?

Also do you ever have litters like the link i posted? ie blue with blue eyes?

Do you have a website or anything? :thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

vamos dan said:


> taylorbaby where abouts in essex are you?
> 
> Also do you ever have litters like the link i posted? ie blue with blue eyes?
> 
> Do you have a website or anything? :thumbup:


i did already post this but will re post! british shorthairs do Not have blue eyes! they have orange eyes! see link below:

blue british shorthair - Google Search

i also have 11 people on my waiting list and my litter was due yesterday, but still waiting sorry!

my website is in my link


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

MaineCoonMommy said:


> These are the threads to the photos I was referring to. . .they looks o darn soft LOL.
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-photo-galleries/148974-my-new-addition.html
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-photo-galleries/146049-british-shorthair-girly.html


oh thats my girl lol!!! they are VERY soft like a plush carpet :001_wub:


----------



## Shelley Cat Lover (Jan 23, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> i did already post this but will re post! british shorthairs do Not have blue eyes! they have orange eyes! see link below:
> 
> blue british shorthair - Google Search
> 
> ...


She not had those yet?  Cant wait to see some pics!


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> i did already post this but will re post! british shorthairs do Not have blue eyes! they have orange eyes! see link below:
> 
> blue british shorthair - Google Search
> 
> ...


Whats the ones in the link i sent then? they have blue eyes?

Sorry for any confusion, im new to all this as you can probably tell lol

Awwww does that mean you wont have any left  sob sob


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

taylor main and kelly

all your cats (pics) are stunning!!!!!!!! indeed do look very plush


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

As Taylorbaby won't have any kittens available, I can recommend a couple of breeder/friends in Essex and another in north Kent:

Colin Evans - home

Angela Sidey - Home

And the lady in north Kent - Home - KABENBE BRITISH SHORTHAIR CATS & KITTENS

All are highly reputable, have some beautiful British and all their kittens are completely home-reared with temperaments I can vouch for.


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

1) how much of the day alone would it be? literally 8.50 to 5.10 although i pop home for an hour at lunch sometimes.

2) are you planning on indoor only or outdoor access? my brother has just taken in my great aunts cat, hes lovely, he lets him out at 9, then when hes back home at 5 the cat is waiting at the back doors for him. So something similar, although looking mainly indoors.

3) from the two breeds you mentioned I assume prefer short haired? Yes short hair is my preference 

4) could you consider two for company? (especially if wanting a kitten and out at work) i dont think i could take on two unfortunately  

5) have you looked at rescue (pedigree or not) if after an adolescent? i havent checked that yet and it is definitely an option


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

vamos dan said:


> Whats the ones in the link i sent then? they have blue eyes?
> 
> Sorry for any confusion, im new to all this as you can probably tell lol
> 
> Awwww does that mean you wont have any left  sob sob


ALL kittens have blue eyes at birth british start to get their orange at about 10weeks?

i think my freind my have some, but they do you mind if they are bred / raised outdoors or indoors?


----------



## Sparkles87 (Aug 30, 2010)

Ooooh exciting!
I have a beautiful wee moggie but if I was to get a pedigree (which I might when I'm able to have a second cat) then I would most likely get a BSH. I think they are just beautiful and sound as though they are really lovely easygoing cats. It would be a tough choice though because I also love Ragdolls, Norwegian Forest Cats and Maine Coons.
Although King Moggie rules the roost 

I would take the advice from Taylorbaby re Bengals. She is very experienced in these matters  They are absolutely lovely but you (like me) have never owned a pedigree before and I hear they can be very demanding etc. 

Good luck with your new kittie whatever you decide! 
Sparkles
x


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Ah, sorry, jumped in a bit quick there  If there's any chance your cat-to-be would be out all day whilst you're working then none of the breeders I recommended in those links would be prepared to let you have a kitten. Sorry.


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> ALL kittens have blue eyes at birth british start to get their orange at about 10weeks?
> 
> i think my freind my have some, but they do you mind if they are bred / raised outdoors or indoors?


aaaaaaaaah see iv learnt something again there! haha

what difference would it make regarding the indoors outdoors? mine will be likely indoors most of the time

thanks for all your help by the way, im grateful


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

gskinner123 said:


> Ah, sorry, jumped in a bit quick there  If there's any chance your cat-to-be would be out all day whilst you're working then none of the breeders I recommended in those links would be prepared to let you have a kitten. Sorry.


i wouldnt have to let it out id be happy to leave it indoors all day, just IF they cat NEEDS to be out?


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

Sparkles, Thankyou


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

vamos dan said:


> aaaaaaaaah see iv learnt something again there! haha
> 
> what difference would it make regarding the indoors outdoors? mine will be likely indoors most of the time
> 
> thanks for all your help by the way, im grateful





vamos dan said:


> i wouldnt have to let it out id be happy to leave it indoors all day, just IF they cat NEEDS to be out?


british shorthairs are Indoor cats, nearly all are sold with contracts to keep them as indoors pets due to theur nature.
i think that skinner means that you work 9-5 thats alongggggggggggg time for a kitten to be alone so get two!

basically do you want a breeder who keeps her cats outside 24/7 until you take them, or one who raises indoors with noises etc?

you have to ask how they raise them, are they just in az crate indoors, or are they heald daily, lots of questions and things to find out, id wait personally if I were you a good few months, my freind has a litter due soon, but you would have to call and talk to her etc


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

on a very very sidenote, this is the cat (tibby) my brother took in following the passing of my dear great aunt 

any ideas what type of cat he is?

Tibby


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

vamos dan said:


> i wouldnt have to let it out id be happy to leave it indoors all day, just IF they cat NEEDS to be out?


No, they don't need to be out... for all sorts of reasons. You'll doubtless get differing opinions on that, however. I thought I'd mention it as there are some breeders who refuse to allow kittens to homes where they will be allowed outside AT all and some who will only sell to homes where the cat has restricted access to the outdoors. None that I know would let a kitten go to a home where the cat is put out in the morning until the owner returns from work.


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> OH MY GOD!!! £420!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! no papers!! and go at 9weeks old?!!?!?
> 
> I breed british shorthairs and Im only round the corner to you, mine are £350 fully vac go at 12/13weeks  must be bloody crazy
> 
> ...


TB, I was reading your post but after watching the video, all the rest went like... 'demanding child..' ah, ok, that's good. '24/7...' goooood, 'destroy things...' gooooooood.
They are sooo gorgeous that I couldn't pay attention in anything else. You SHOULDN'T post videos of them when you try to discourage people to have them!!!!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

vamos dan said:


> on a very very sidenote, this is the cat (tibby) my brother took in following the passing of my dear great aunt
> 
> any ideas what type of cat he is?
> 
> Tibby


bless his very sweet, his a moggie by the looks of it


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

for a variety of reasons im eager to get myself a pet companion relatively soon 

I dont mind keeping a cat indoors all day, i just presumed they HAD to be let out at somepoint, more for me to learn


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

vamos dan said:


> 1) 2) are you planning on indoor only or outdoor access? my brother has just taken in my great aunts cat, hes lovely, he lets him out at 9, then when hes back home at 5 the cat is waiting at the back doors for him. So something similar, although looking mainly indoors.


It was more this, Taylorbaby. Even though 'Dan' has said 'mainly indoors'.


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

TatiLie said:


> TB, I was reading your post but after watching the video, all the rest went like... 'demanding child..' ah, ok, that's good. '24/7...' goooood, 'destroy things...' gooooooood.
> They are sooo gorgeous that I couldn't pay attention in anything else. You SHOULDN'T post videos of them when you try to discourage people to have them!!!!


haha i agree and love how they talk


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

TatiLie said:


> TB, I was reading your post but after watching the video, all the rest went like... 'demanding child..' ah, ok, that's good. '24/7...' goooood, 'destroy things...' gooooooood.
> They are sooo gorgeous that I couldn't pay attention in anything else. You SHOULDN'T post videos of them when you try to discourage people to have them!!!!


I didnt say destroy things!! they did lol! I said that if they were left alone 9-5 bengals get bored! Infact Any cat would wouldnt it? so that goes for all breeds really!

they are just a breed that you cant just say 'I want one' and go buy one, and you really have to have time for them and their naughty ways :laugh: Og im not discourging! Just trying to say that research researtc research!!!

but just for fun..........

YouTube - bengal kitten playing growling

YouTube - wwwFrostymooncouk's Channel

YouTube - wwwFrostymooncouk's Channel

YouTube - wwwFrostymooncouk's Channel

YouTube - wwwFrostymooncouk's Channel
(nearly 5000 views that one!!)

YouTube - wwwFrostymooncouk's Channel

:001_tt1: :001_tt2:


----------



## kirstabubble (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi Vamos Dan.

I am picking up my new BSH kittens tomorrow 

Their pic is attached.

I got mine from a breeder near Ashford in Kent, it's about an hours drive from Brentwood, where I live, so a little further for you. Her name is Lesley from Tufton British Shorthairs and she is lovely. I don't think she'll have any blues ready til May but if you go on her site, you can email or call her and ask.

She has been wonderful, really helpful, and when I went to meet my little kittens, I also had a 'chat' with her Blue stud (after I'd seen the kittens by the way) and he was a gorgeous hunk of a cat!

I've just tried to get on her site but it's down at the mo, but google it and see what you think

xx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

gskinner123 said:


> It was more this, Taylorbaby. Even though 'Dan' has said 'mainly indoors'.


ahhh got ya missed that, thats a no no for me to  indoors only! little one could never cope :frown2:


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

gskinner123 said:


> No, they don't need to be out... for all sorts of reasons. You'll doubtless get differing opinions on that, however. I thought I'd mention it as there are some breeders who refuse to allow kittens to homes where they will be allowed outside AT all and some who will only sell to homes where the cat has restricted access to the outdoors. None that I know would let a kitten go to a home where the cat is put out in the morning until the owner returns from work.


i wouldnt mind keeping a cat indoors all day, less chance of any harm that way.


----------



## kirstabubble (Jan 15, 2011)

Although I had found this forum before getting the kittens, I'd have been hounding Taylorbaby for sure 

xx


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

kirstabubble said:


> Hi Vamos Dan.
> 
> I am picking up my new BSH kittens tomorrow
> 
> ...


adorable kittens youv got yourself there! they are gorgeous! 

i will give the site a look when its up , many thanks!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

kirstabubble said:


> Although I had found this forum before getting the kittens, I'd have been hounding Taylorbaby for sure
> 
> xx


haha!! yah!! :thumbup: wish mum would hurry up!! driving me crackers this waiting!!


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

guys/girls please dont get me wrong, i have absolutely no problem keeping a cat indoors all the time, i just presumed a cat needs to get out.

Honestly it does not bother me if the cats at home 24/7, and thats the gods honest truth


----------



## Sparkles87 (Aug 30, 2010)

He looks like a moggie. A very cute one. My kitten is jealous, he wishes he was as ginger as Tibby 

If you're eager to get your cat sooner than May then would you consider a moggie that may or may not be a kitten? You could try contacting your local rescues. I think some of the time with pedigrees a wait is inevitable if you want to do things the right way 

Sparkles
x


----------



## Shelley Cat Lover (Jan 23, 2009)

I have 2 BSH and they are indoor cats. Pedigree cats often dont seem to have the road sense that Moggies have (I have two of those too). Plus they look so gorgeous and often have such a softie nature that they're very easily stolen 

If I could turn the clocks back ALL of mine, including the Moggies would be indoor cats. I cant tell you just how many times my DD has been stitched, shaved, jabbed etc, and we live in a very quiet area next to open land near the river. And you do hear some very bad things about what can happen to outdoor cats 

Of course some do go outside and have very uneventful lives (DD sadly isnt one of them and wails, climbs curtains, sprays, claws etc if you try and keep him in - he's too used to going out. He's a mouser/ratter through and through).

All you need to do is get lots of toys for them to play with and they're very happy indoor cats


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

for me its more the 'indoors alone when you're at work' bit... an indoor only cat may find it rather lonely if completely alone all day and you can't afford 2 for company.

depending on how close you are to major roads etc if you want a cat that can be let outside then a rescue mog would be fab.... Can always fit a flap so kitty can get in and out as they like and you don't need to worry about weather.


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

IndysMamma said:


> when they are saying indoors all day they also mean all evening and night too... a pedigree generally comes with a contract saying they are not to have free roam due to too many dangers out there/risk of theft.
> 
> depending on how close you are to major roads etc if you want a cat that can be let outside then a rescue mog would be fab.... an indoor only cat may find it rather lonely if completely alone all day and you can't afford 2 for company. Can always fit a flap so kitty can get in and out as they like and you don't need to worry about weather.


One of my initial fears when looking at scottish fold was that it would or could get stolen if i let it out, so like i say i have no problem it being at home 24/7, its some company for me too lol plus , i live on the same road (well near enough!) so i go home at lunch for an hour often, so that breaks up the 9 till 5


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

vamos dan said:


> One of my initial fears when looking at scottish fold was that it would or could get stolen if i let it out, so like i say i have no problem it being at home 24/7, its some company for me too lol plus , i live on the same road (well near enough!) so i go home at lunch for an hour often, so that breaks up the 9 till 5


two is ALot easier than one beleive it or not and the only real cost is the extra outlay when buying, after that you dont notice it, id get 2! always better when they are siblings to as bonded for life


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Sparkles87 said:


> He looks like a moggie. A very cute one. My kitten is jealous, he wishes he was as ginger as Tibby
> 
> If you're eager to get your cat sooner than May then would you consider a moggie that may or may not be a kitten? You could try contacting your local rescues. I think some of the time with pedigrees a wait is inevitable if you want to do things the right way
> 
> ...


Definitely what Sparkles said  A wait until well past May is almost inevitable for a kitten from a good, ethical breeder. Why not consider a lovely mog?


----------



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

Why not get yourself down to your local rescue and see what steals your heart? You never know, you may find a pedigree cat there, i've seen a fair few young pedigrees pass through the RSPCA, or you may find a moggy twisting your arm to take it home with you


----------



## kirstabubble (Jan 15, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> haha!! yah!! :thumbup: wish mum would hurry up!! driving me crackers this waiting!!


She is SO beautiful  Even with her gargantuan belly!!

xx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

kirstabubble said:


> She is SO beautiful  Even with her gargantuan belly!!
> 
> xx


haha!!! I know poor little one!! 
shes in her nest digging, hopefully her tum will go back down so she can wash after the birth!!! :laugh:


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

taylor may i add myself to your waiting list anyways? seeing as your fairly local etc

If i find something before then will also contact to let you know


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

what questions do i need to ask any breeder???

Found these two blue BSH : the top ones

They have probably gone but will give a call to see if they are still available, and any info/price etc


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

vamos dan said:


> aaaaaaaaah see iv learnt something again there! haha
> 
> what difference would it make regarding the indoors outdoors? mine will be likely indoors most of the time
> 
> thanks for all your help by the way, im grateful


see my sig.


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

kunzy said:


> see my sig.


I knew the obvious but didnt know if there were any specifics.

The reasons in your sig are the reasons id prefer to keep a cat indoors all the time


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

vamos dan said:


> taylor may i add myself to your waiting list anyways? seeing as your fairly local etc
> 
> If i find something before then will also contact to let you know


wont be having another british litter for another year, and thats if I do as I might have a selkirk litter, have you looked those up?

plus I couldnt add you to a list unless I speak to you and ask lots of questions etc!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

vamos dan said:


> what questions do i need to ask any breeder???
> 
> Found these two blue BSH : the top ones
> 
> They have probably gone but will give a call to see if they are still available, and any info/price etc


This is from a website that I use but can be applied to any breed of cat.
Siamese Cat Breeder | Top Ten Questions To Ask When Choosing A Siamese Kitten
I would also suggest that you ask if there are health problems with the breed you choose and if the breeding cats have been tested to make sure that they aren't carriers of certain hereditary conditions. BSH for instance can be genetically prone to a heart condition and parents need to be tested as clear.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

vamos dan said:


> i wouldnt mind keeping a cat indoors all day, less chance of any harm that way.


WELL SAID :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

Shelley Cat Lover said:


> I have 2 BSH and they are indoor cats. Pedigree cats often dont seem to have the road sense that Moggies have (I have two of those too). Plus they look so gorgeous and often have such a softie nature that they're very easily stolen
> 
> If I could turn the clocks back ALL of mine, including the Moggies would be indoor cats. I cant tell you just how many times my DD has been stitched, shaved, jabbed etc, and we live in a very quiet area next to open land near the river. And you do hear some very bad things about what can happen to outdoor cats
> 
> All you need to do is get lots of toys for them to play with and they're very happy indoor cats


good advise.


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

i called the breeder, they both have already gone


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

vamos dan said:


> i called the breeder, they both have already gone


gisikinner123 gave you some good breeders contact details.

id suggest you call them.


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

kunzy said:


> gisikinner123 gave you some good breeders contact details.
> 
> id suggest you call them.


hi kunzy, i will do and thank you for your other contacts, thats goes to giskinner too


----------



## lizzykaty (Jan 24, 2011)

dont rush into getting a kitten, im getting a ragdoll kitten (already have 2), found a very good breeder and just waiting for them to have a litter. would also suggest going to a cat show, lots of different breeds and breeders to talk to. thats how i found the breeder im going with. having 2 is always best i only work 5 hrs 3 days a week and still got 2. there is a cat show in braintree essex on 9th april. 
good luck


----------



## Shelley Cat Lover (Jan 23, 2009)

kunzy said:


> good advise.


Thank you


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

going to contact some of the suggested breeders this week, will let you know how i get on  meanwhile if anyone spots or comes across anything, let me know, it would be much appreciated


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

vamos dan said:


> going to contact some of the suggested breeders this week, will let you know how i get on  meanwhile if anyone spots or comes across anything, let me know, it would be much appreciated


remember to ask lots of questions, my friend has a litter coming up but you would have to go on a waiting list, think they are due soon


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> remember to ask lots of questions, my friend has a litter coming up but you would have to go on a waiting list, think they are due soon


Hi Taylor, where abouts is your friend based???

I dont mind going on waiting lists, im ideally wanting a blue BSH 

Asking the questions to the breeders makes me feel like a nuisance lol but i guess it has to be done!

PS i just checked your site and saw your kittens were born  they look adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  need more pics !!!!!

and if anyone pulls out, give me a shout


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

vamos dan said:


> the blue british short hair look adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> you may have just found me my kitty :thumbup:
> 
> I absolutely love the blue! anyone know of any reputable dealers? the blue with blue eyes, WOW!


I'm concerned by the fact that you seem to be choosing a cat breed based on how cute it looks rather than its personality. Even when you decide on a breed, you still can't always go by which kitten in the litter looks cutest. If you're a single person who will only have one cat, then personality is absolutely key and shouldn't be overlooked. How do you know that it will mesh with what you want in a cat? Just because it looks cute doesn't mean it will stay that way, and you really need to read into all the different characteristics of the breeds out there. If you want a cuddler that doesn't mind being left while you're at work, then a Persian would be perfect as long as you're prepared to put the work in to keep the coat good. British are also good too, but please don't go on pictures alone! Rags are massive cuddlers, but are sociable enough that you often need more than one to keep them happy.

So really you should start by asking yourself what you want in a cat and what you don't want. Once you've made your lists start reading until you find as near to a perfect match as you can. Then start looking at pictures. You both will be happier in the long run if you do it this way.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

vamos dan said:


> Hi Taylor, where abouts is your friend based???
> 
> I dont mind going on waiting lists, im ideally wanting a blue BSH
> 
> ...


have you looked at any other colours as they come in a rainbow of them, white/black/tortie/lilac/cream/chocolate/colourpoint...

remember to look up their personality as although they are laidback they arent for everyone.

I just gave her a text as someone on my litter wanted a girl, but she will only sell 2 kittens to full time workers, sorry


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> have you looked at any other colours as they come in a rainbow of them, white/black/tortie/lilac/cream/chocolate/colourpoint...
> 
> remember to look up their personality as although they are laidback they arent for everyone.
> 
> I just gave her a text as someone on my litter wanted a girl, but she will only sell 2 kittens to full time workers, sorry


No problem Taylor, and thanks for doing that for me anyway 

I quite like the chocolate too


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

carly87 said:


> I'm concerned by the fact that you seem to be choosing a cat breed based on how cute it looks rather than its personality. Even when you decide on a breed, you still can't always go by which kitten in the litter looks cutest. If you're a single person who will only have one cat, then personality is absolutely key and shouldn't be overlooked. How do you know that it will mesh with what you want in a cat? Just because it looks cute doesn't mean it will stay that way, and you really need to read into all the different characteristics of the breeds out there. If you want a cuddler that doesn't mind being left while you're at work, then a Persian would be perfect as long as you're prepared to put the work in to keep the coat good. British are also good too, but please don't go on pictures alone! Rags are massive cuddlers, but are sociable enough that you often need more than one to keep them happy.
> 
> So really you should start by asking yourself what you want in a cat and what you don't want. Once you've made your lists start reading until you find as near to a perfect match as you can. Then start looking at pictures. You both will be happier in the long run if you do it this way.


I havent based it purely on looks, the British short hair seems to match characteristicly aswell to what id like.

Thats why the gorgeous Benglas were ruled out, as much as i really really adore them.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

carly87 said:


> I'm concerned by the fact that you seem to be choosing a cat breed based on how cute it looks rather than its personality. Even when you decide on a breed, you still can't always go by which kitten in the litter looks cutest. If you're a single person who will only have one cat, then personality is absolutely key and shouldn't be overlooked. How do you know that it will mesh with what you want in a cat? Just because it looks cute doesn't mean it will stay that way, and you really need to read into all the different characteristics of the breeds out there. If you want a cuddler that doesn't mind being left while you're at work, then a Persian would be perfect as long as you're prepared to put the work in to keep the coat good. British are also good too, but please don't go on pictures alone! Rags are massive cuddlers, but are sociable enough that you often need more than one to keep them happy.
> 
> So really you should start by asking yourself what you want in a cat and what you don't want. Once you've made your lists start reading until you find as near to a perfect match as you can. Then start looking at pictures. You both will be happier in the long run if you do it this way.


I agree with the persian personality .... Molly is left alone during the day and is as good as gold (well nothing's been broken ) also she is the most affectionate kitten you could ever want


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

This is a cutie, although its only 1/4 BSH and 3/4 ragdoll

stunning 3/4 ragdoll Cats & Kittens for Sale seaford Brighton


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

kellyrich said:


> This is a cutie, although its only 1/4 BSH and 3/4 ragdoll
> 
> stunning 3/4 ragdoll Cats & Kittens for Sale seaford Brighton


Is quite a looker huh! beautiful blue eyes too


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I wish I had not clicked on that link....am just wondering if I have room for one more.....


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Paddypaws said:


> I wish I had not clicked on that link....am just wondering if I have room for one more.....


ha ha i think she gorgeous! Those eyes are amazing!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

But £130 for what is essentially a stunning moggy?????????/


----------



## RetroLemons (Nov 11, 2010)

I'd personally look around the rescues! Especially as you are looking for a kitten/cat sooner, so with rescues you'd still have to go through the home checks etc but they are all there waiting for their forever homes now! 

And you never know but you may find a BSH in rescue, I have seen a fair few pedigree cats in our local rescue. :thumbup:


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Vamos did you get the pm i sent you with the link?


----------



## RetroLemons (Nov 11, 2010)

Wasn't sure where abouts you are or how far you would be willing to travel but here are some pages for the cats protection with cats looking for homes: +others

Chelmsford

Basildon, Brentworth

Southend and district branch

Southern British Shorthair Cat Club Rehome List

Cat rescue, rehoming & adoption in Essex, Kent, London & Herts

Honestly there is tonnes! Just google Cat Rescues in Essex :thumbup:


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

kellyrich said:


> Vamos did you get the pm i sent you with the link?


i did kelly and thank you, once again very attractive cat, but im looking more towards a kitten, longer to bond, and hopefully he/she will be with me for a loooooooong time :thumbup:


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

some super advise has been given so far!! :thumbup:

i'd also recommend getting two if you're going to be out for that long. yes it costs more to start with, but it actually won't cost much more for food, litter etc. i'd feel sorry for a single kitty left home alone all day 

did you know that blues often have a different personality to other colours? blues can be more 'standoffish'. i know of breeders that only have them because most people want blue kittens, but wouldnt have a pet one!

TAKE YOUR TIME with this!! too many people rush into buying something, make sure you have asked everything you wanted to know, read up as much as you can, be informed!! if you want specific things you WILL be looking at a wait (will give you time to save up for 2)!! 

buying pets is a lifetime investment, be sure of what you are doing before you jump into the deep end!


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

alisondalziel said:


> some super advise has been given so far!! :thumbup:
> 
> i'd also recommend getting two if you're going to be out for that long. yes it costs more to start with, but it actually won't cost much more for food, litter etc. i'd feel sorry for a single kitty left home alone all day
> 
> ...


nope i never knew that!

do you mean standoffish as in keep themselves to themselves, or as in threatening ??


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

They tend not to be as friendly. Not threatening no!!

BSH's are laid back and calm.

I breed them and they are the sweetest cats ever. Very adaptable and good with children etc etc.

All i'm saying is...

take your time, make sure you're making the right choice for YOU.

there are loads of dodgy breeders out there.

the kitten(s) should be at LEAST 12 weeks old, GCCF or Tica registered, fully vaccinated, wormed, and come with a 4 generation pedigree, proof of registration (pink slip if GCCF). You should also be advised about feeding, worming etc.

your gut instinct will also see you well. if something seems to good to be true, or just doesn't feel right, walk away.

it will be well worth your while waiting until the right time!

wouldn't you rather have the 'full experience' of choosing one, seeing it grow up through photos, possibly a 2nd visit, then bring it home?


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

alisondalziel said:


> wouldn't you rather have the 'full experience' of choosing one, seeing it grow up through photos, possibly a 2nd visit, then bring it home?


yes definitely 

the thing is most litters seem to be fully filled before even birth, so how could i get to see the kitten and its personality?


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

This might be worth looking at

Kittens Available - Brighton Cats


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

That is a good point, 2 of my 3 were booked before birth!

This is common, but doesn't ALWAYS happen.

To be honest, kittens don't really develop their personalities until a good few weeks. It's just a case of wait and see really!

Most breeders expect a deposit to be paid at 4-6 weeks old, personalities won't be very apparent at this age.

I think that's part of the surprise really!!

Also bear in mind that personality will partly be determined by the parents so remember to ask questions about the 'line', and what the family personalities are like. :thumbup:


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

many thanks, and all advice im fully taking on board 

tbh at the moment im very lonely so looking for a companion i can share my home with (its not a spur of the moment thing)


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

ach don't be lonely!!

we are all here, it's like a wee family LOL.


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

i can see that, this is like the most friendly forum iv ever come across! lol :thumbup:

i really think getting a kitten is going to help me out personally too, thats why im eager


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Just trying to help you out a bit and give you some ideas

British Shorthair Cat / Kitten For Sale in Essex United Kingdom - Kittenlist

Kittens For Sale


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

Kelly the White with black stripe ones look beautiful ! All reserved though


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

A kitten can be a lot of fun, but it might not be all you thought it would be either!

They are all different, yours might not be as friendly as you expected. Not all kittens are cuddly lap cats.

What would you do if your kitten was the 'independent' type?


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

I thought you were sold on a blue?

LOL.

The best thing to do is choose the colour you want, maybe 2 or 3 you would accept.

Find breeders you are willing to travel to, that are reputable.

Email them and let them know that you're looking for. A good breeder will question you.

If they can't help, they might know someone else who can!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

That's why I don't take any hard and fast bookings. I already have a waiting list of three for a litter, and I haven't even had my first one yet! But all of them have been added with the proviso that they come and see the kittens. I don't work on a first come, first served basis. I let the owners choose the kitten they bond with, and more importantly, the kitten choose the owners it wants to live with. Perhaps it will mean a longer wait on my list for some, but if they have the cat's happiness in mind this shouldn't matter as much as it would to someone who just wants a cat for the sake of having one. Perhaps I'm able to be idealistic because I haven't had the litter yet, but I hope this will work the way I see it doing.


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

i dont mind visiting any breeder (as long as its relatively close)

I like the idea of being able to see the ACTUAL kittens born, then being able to choose as such.

Its like i said just hard as most seem to already have full waiting lists etc 

For a decent breeder with decent kittens, id be happy to put down a large deposit, and be the first on the door step to fuss over and pick my new companion :thumbup:

Oh first choice is the blue, but i do love the look of them white with black stripes, id take one of them 

Ou of interest on Kellys first link to the kittens they are described as silver spotted ''whiskas'' kittens, what is the ''whiskas'' about??


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

vamos dan said:


> i dont mind visiting any breeder *(as long as its relatively close)*I like the idea of being able to see the ACTUAL kittens born, then being able to choose as such.
> 
> Its like i said just hard as most seem to already have full waiting lists etc
> 
> ...


well, you have to be willing to travel for the perfect kitten, I sell all over the UK, if you want it bad enough and nothings about your travelf or it :laugh:

white with black strips?? never heard of that!!

the whiskas food advert on tv is a silver british cat.

I really think that you need to research alot more and maybe call some breeders about cats, do you mind not being able to pick a kitten up? I mean I dont actually know Any breeder that would sell you 1 as you work 9-5, imagine a 12week old kitten alone for 8 hours while your at work then 8 hours while your asleep...thats 16hours out of the day, and then 4hours for chorres/going out etc doesnt leave alot for the bubas!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

gskinner123 said:


> I strongly recommend doing a little research  The kittens in the ad are available at 9 weeks and there is no mention of registration with any governing body, GCCF being the main one. Pedigree kittens, (or any kitten come to that) under no circumstances should be available before 12/13 weeks old once fully vaccinated. I'd respectfully suggest you take a look at the GCCF web site and read the Code of Ethics which breeders must abide by and are in place for protection of both the kitten and prospective owner. It'll give you a good feel for what you should be looking for in any breeders you approach.
> 
> Good luck!


also unless i am mistaken i would have thought £500 was a little high in price


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

jenny armour said:


> also unless i am mistaken i would have thought £500 was a little high in price


Ive seen tham that price with no papers, british are normally 350-450, same as raggies, although you do see some for 500+ no idea why though.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

vamos dan said:


> Agree with what you say, but they look perfect for me
> 
> I will have a read up, but out of interest why is it frowned upon regarding the pre 12 week rule? i will contact the seller to see if they are registered with any governing body
> 
> Any other questions i need to ask guys/girls?????


the reason why breeder do not sell kittens until 13-14 weeks old is because they are fully vaccinated. the kittens do not have their first jab until 9 weeks old ie that advertisement is selling unvaccinated kittens
no respectable breeder sells their kittens unvaccinated.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

jenny armour said:


> the reason why breeder do not sell kittens until 13-14 weeks old is because they are fully vaccinated. the kittens do not have their first jab until 9 weeks old ie that advertisement is selling unvaccinated kittens
> no respectable breeder sells their kittens unvaccinated.


also because kittens arent mature enough and are still suckling and still need to learn behaviour from littermates & mum, I see a massive difference in those few weeks, Before I started breeding, like most people I thought 'its 8weeks old' but they learn soooo much, and raggies are such a slow maturing breed they arent no where near ready to go, breaks my heart seeing people selling them at 8 weeks old


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

by the way there is a breeder in hornchurch where i got my bsh from. her name is pauline cross and she breeds under the prefix pollyfelina


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

another thought the british shorthair cat clubs do have a welfare section there is always cats on there wanting homes.
just put british shorthair cat clubs in search engine and they will come up


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

Gorgeous Kittens!!!!!!!!!!

I really like these!


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

vamos dan said:


> Gorgeous Kittens!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I really like these!


The silver spotted are gorgeous, I'm looking for one of these at the moment.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

They do look rather lovely :thumbup:
The advert also says they have some older cats too. If you are decided on going for a BSH it might be worth ringing the breeder with a view to getting a kitten but also to taking on one of the young adults too as a companion. Breeders will usually let these go for much less than a kitten.


----------



## troublecat (Feb 1, 2011)

They are gorgeous...

My only thought is that if she were a really good breeder these kittens would already have homes, but maybe I'm wrong?


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

jenny armour said:


> also unless i am mistaken i would have thought £500 was a little high in price


I'm not sure what you mean in relation to quoting part of my post... but I'm probably completely overlooking your point and we're singing from the same hymn sheet 

I think £500 for a fully vaccinated, registered, etc, etc, kitten from a good breeder is perhaps a little on the high side. Having said that it is not too much more than I ask for my own kittens and I have noticed BSH kittens for sale at even a little more than that sum. My point was that £420 (I think it said in the link to ad provided?) for a nine week old, only partly vaccinated kitten which is (almost certainly) unregistered is not only an awful lot of money but a "risky purchase" to boot. I know a lil' old pink registration slip doesn't mean a lot to many prospective new owners but its absense CAN say an awful lot about the breeder in question and how thoughtfully their kittens are bred and raised.


----------



## maiacam (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi 
I adopted my BSH silver spotted beautiful boy from Home - Tigatails British Shorthair Silver Tabbies/spotteds who were excellent.

I was also on the waiting list for metallicats and sargenta who both specialise in silver BSH.


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

maiacam said:


> Hi
> I adopted my BSH silver spotted beautiful boy from Home - Tigatails British Shorthair Silver Tabbies/spotteds who were excellent.
> 
> I was also on the waiting list for metallicats and sargenta who both specialise in silver BSH.


thank you for them links, ALL look very good! and not far either :thumbup:


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

maiacam said:


> I was also on the waiting list for metallicats and sargenta who both specialise in silver BSH.


How does this work? do you have to put a deposit etc? what happened once you got your cat from elsewhere??


----------



## maiacam (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi

I registered my interest for a silver spotted boy kitten with the breeders in May I didn't pay a deposit to anyone until after I viewed the kitten I was to have in July with Tigatails.

I did inform the other breeders to remove me from their waiting lists after that.


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

maiacam said:


> Hi
> 
> I registered my interest for a silver spotted boy kitten with the breeders in May I didn't pay a deposit to anyone until after I viewed the kitten I was to have in July with Tigatails.
> 
> I did inform the other breeders to remove me from their waiting lists after that.


so by waiting list you basically get first choice?

some breeders take a deposit first, which im guessing SECURES you a kitten from the litter

if thats the case wouldnt i be in a better position to get my name on a few waiting lists of my preferred choice of breeders now???


----------



## maiacam (Jul 31, 2010)

I wasn't asked for a deposit for being on a waiting list only when I had chosen my kitten and the breeder was happy he was going to a good home. Yes thats what I would do email a few breeders you are happy with and then keep checking with them from time to time so that they know you are very interested in their kittens.
They will ask you questions about your home life etc too. You will need to tell them which colours you would be happy to have, a girl or a boy etc. Obviously they will not be able to tell you exactly when they will have a kitten as BSH can have one per litter or 10 I believe!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

vamos dan said:


> so by waiting list you basically get first choice?
> 
> some breeders take a deposit first, which im guessing SECURES you a kitten from the litter
> 
> if thats the case wouldnt i be in a better position to get my name on a few waiting lists of my preferred choice of breeders now???


no a waiting list doesnt = first choice to me, just means that you are waiting to hear when the litter is born and showing your interest.
For all you know they wont have the sex/colour/pattern you want, the people on the list might drop out for any amount of reasons.

Id never accept a deposit before the birth (talk about counting your chickens! before they hatch!) or after the birth, I like to see the kittens growing up and make sure they are healthy before people visit and put depos down at 4-5weeks old, plus unless you are saying 'this kittens yours' etc people do like to choose their own baby!

However I know breeders who wont even accept you on a list months before the kittens are due without a deposit!


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> no a waiting list doesnt = first choice to me, just means that you are waiting to hear when the litter is born and showing your interest.
> For all you know they wont have the sex/colour/pattern you want, the people on the list might drop out for any amount of reasons.
> 
> Id never accept a deposit before the birth (talk about counting your chickens! before they hatch!) or after the birth, I like to see the kittens growing up and make sure they are healthy before people visit and put depos down at 4-5weeks old, plus unless you are saying 'this kittens yours' etc people do like to choose their own baby!
> ...


thats a much better way of doing things!

and then therefor if the said person found a kitten elsewhere just inform the breeder and cross off the waiting list.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd go with maiacam's advice. Research some breeders in your county, or better still, go by recommendation and make up a short list. Many breeders are more than happy for you to visit, by prior arrangement, to meet them and their cats at any time; not just when they have kittens available. That way, you can satisy yourself that you like the breeder, that their cats look healthy, happy and well cared for and that you won't be walking into a nightmare situation at the 11th hour. 

I don't think any breeder really appreciates being one of several dozen possible choices... it kinda makes them think you want any kitten from any old bod  Equally, none should mind that you've put feelers out in several directions as, after all, things can and do go wrong with pregnancies/birthing or they may have a very small litter born and not enough kittens available for everyone who's shown an interest.

Most good breeders appreciate a phone call, email being a little anonymous beyond first point of contact. Registering your interest in a litter, even very early on, won't necessarily guarantee you pick of a litter, especially if you're absolutely set on sex/colour.

I know it sounds like a horribly lengthy process especially when you want a kitten yesterday - I've know that feeling  But a wait is 100% worthwhile and most breeders will allow prospective new owners to see kittens well before they're ready to leave home so you already have some involvement


----------



## maiacam (Jul 31, 2010)

I agree be prepared to be patient as they say the best things come to those who wait etc!

I contacted the breeders in May but did not collect my kitten until September.
I did visit him three times in the meantime and Tigatails also sent me very regular updates by email and text which was great to hear about him and see photos as he grew!


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

gskinner123 said:


> I'd go with maiacam's advice. Research some breeders in your county, or better still, go by recommendation and make up a short list. Many breeders are more than happy for you to visit, by prior arrangement, to meet them and their cats at any time; not just when they have kittens available. That way, you can satisy yourself that you like the breeder, that their cats look healthy, happy and well cared for and that you won't be walking into a nightmare situation at the 11th hour.
> 
> I don't think any breeder really appreciates being one of several dozen possible choices... it kinda makes them think you want any kitten from any old bod  Equally, none should mind that you've put feelers out in several directions as, after all, things can and do go wrong with pregnancies/birthing or they may have a very small litter born and not enough kittens available for everyone who's shown an interest.
> 
> ...


id definitely definitely like to see the kittens/litter/parents/breeder before departing with any money, as like you say, id like to get a kitten that i instantly feel a bond with and am 100% happy with.

They are all unique in their own way.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

gskinner123 said:


> I'm not sure what you mean in relation to quoting part of my post... but I'm probably completely overlooking your point and we're singing from the same hymn sheet
> 
> I think £500 for a fully vaccinated, registered, etc, etc, kitten from a good breeder is perhaps a little on the high side. Having said that it is not too much more than I ask for my own kittens and I have noticed BSH kittens for sale at even a little more than that sum. My point was that £420 (I think it said in the link to ad provided?) for a nine week old, only partly vaccinated kitten which is (almost certainly) unregistered is not only an awful lot of money but a "risky purchase" to boot. I know a lil' old pink registration slip doesn't mean a lot to many prospective new owners but its absense CAN say an awful lot about the breeder in question and how thoughtfully their kittens are bred and raised.


i'm saying that £500, even for fully vaccinated kitten, i would have thought is too high and that is what it said on the advertisement.
i havent bought a bsh for about 11 years but i assume they are about the same in price as raggies nfcs or coonies


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

is the whole working 9 till 5 thing going to stop most breeders selling to me? there rules are there rules and thats fair enough, but i fond it a little harsh 

i mean, i work 9 till 5 yes, but i leave my house at 8.50 , im back there for an hours lunch at 12-1 then im home at 5.10.

I dont have any relative chores etc and im not much of a sleeper and usually go to sleep at say 2am

Surely that leaves plenty of time to fuss over a cat 

if i was a city worker, ie leaving at 6/7am and not in till 7/8pm, not being able to visit home for lunch, then i can see how that would be unacceptable


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

troublecat said:


> They are gorgeous...
> 
> My only thought is that if she were a really good breeder these kittens would already have homes, but maybe I'm wrong?





vamos dan said:


> is the whole working 9 till 5 thing going to stop most breeders selling to me? there rules are there rules and thats fair enough, but i fond it a little harsh
> 
> i mean, i work 9 till 5 yes, but i leave my house at 8.50 , im back there for an hours lunch at 12-1 then im home at 5.10.
> 
> ...


would you leave a new puppy alone for that amount of time? same as a kitten really, its actually alot easier with 2...


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

vamos dan said:


> is the whole working 9 till 5 thing going to stop most breeders selling to me? there rules are there rules and thats fair enough, but i fond it a little harsh
> 
> i mean, i work 9 till 5 yes, but i leave my house at 8.50 , im back there for an hours lunch at 12-1 then im home at 5.10.
> 
> ...


well i did work up london for a very long time and i lived in benfleet so i left home at 6.30am and i had ragdolls at the time (i still do) but because i had more than one they were company for each other. mind you all the breeders that i bought from didnt seem to bother about me working full time. at least it wasnt mentioned.


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> well i did work up london for a very long time and i lived in benfleet so i left home at 6.30am and i had ragdolls at the time (i still do) but because i had more than one they were company for each other. mind you all the breeders that i bought from didnt seem to bother about me working full time. at least it wasnt mentioned.


im in benfleet, small world! 

I can see how two is better, but in my head im not really looking for two. I would show it plenty of affection when i am home


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

I understand what you're saying. But I think your situation might be more suited to an older cat? I can imagine a kitten going a bit nutty by himself. There is always someone home here, but even so we were considering getting another companion-cat for the one we are getting. I dunno, perhaps you should look into getting an older cat if you don't want two kittens?


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Please be very careful choosing a breeder. Backyard breeders are definitely not the way to go. A client of mine recently purchased two supposedly Bengal cats. They do look like Bengals but she purchased them from a backyard breeder. I found out only after she bought them and she told me she had already spent hundreds of pounds in vet bills because of health issues they were experiencing. I discovered she had no papers other than a mock up of a supposed pedigree. I told her to question the breeder, the outcome of which revealed the cats she bought were not true pedigrees. 

Now personally, I don't think there is anything wrong with moggies, I have two and I love them to bits but if I had paid money for two cats that I believed to be pedigrees and they weren't, I would be miffed and so was she.

As others have said, breeders registered with the GCCF have to follow a code of ethics. Kittens should not be released to their new homes until they are 13 weeks old, they must be fully vaccinated, litter trained and health checked prior to sale. A kitten is not ready to leave its mother younger than 12/13 weeks. Yes, physically, the mother has forced them to stop feeding off her but psychologically, they need more time. Plus, time is needed for the breeder to ensure they fulfill all the requirements set out by the GCCF.:thumbup:

I have 7 Birmans: four which I purchased and three (I bred four but one died aged six) I bred myself. I am a registered breeder with the GCCF, but after raising my first litter and finding I was too soft to let them go to new homes, I gave up breeding. If I ever decide to buy another pedigree cat in future, I would only go to a reputable breeder registered with the GCCF. 

If you go to the GCCF website and find the website for the cat club for your chosen breed, you should find on their the name, phone number and e-mail address of the kitten list holder. If not there should still be a link to someone at the cat club who you can contact and ask them for the kitten list holders details.

BTW my friend has two British Shorthairs and they are adorable.

Jo


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

jenny armour said:


> i'm saying that £500, even for fully vaccinated kitten, i would have thought is too high and that is what it said on the advertisement.
> i havent bought a bsh for about 11 years but i assume they are about the same in price as raggies nfcs or coonies


I understand now  £450 for a British Shorthair kitten is, and has been for several years, a very average asking price. I guess the 'leap' to £500 isn't that great though I do agree with you - it isn't necessary to pay quite so much for a nicely bred and raised pet.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

vamos dan said:


> im in benfleet, small world!
> 
> I can see how two is better, but in my head im not really looking for two. I would show it plenty of affection when i am home


yes lived there for 30 years.
how about just a moggy kitten as company, they do really love company when they are young


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

vamos dan said:


> for a variety of reasons im eager to get myself a pet companion relatively soon
> 
> I dont mind keeping a cat indoors all day, i just presumed they HAD to be let out at somepoint, more for me to learn


I don't think I've ever met a breeder registered with the GCCF that would be happy to let a kitten go to a home where the kitten was allowed to roam outside. I had to sign a contract for all my kitties stating clearly that I would not let my newly acquired feline out.

I have instead built a cat run onto the back of the house and my kitties sit in there when they want fresh air. It has shelves and climbing frames for them to sleep and run around.

I do not believe any of my kitties are unhappy, they certainly don't give me that impression.

Jo


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

just to confuse you even more there is a bsh breeder in benfleet. someone did put his name up here but i cant find it now. the prefix is evavale. do you know clarence road benfleet?


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Sparkles87 said:


> He looks like a moggie. A very cute one. My kitten is jealous, he wishes he was as ginger as Tibby
> 
> If you're eager to get your cat sooner than May then would you consider a moggie that may or may not be a kitten? You could try contacting your local rescues. I think some of the time with pedigrees a wait is inevitable if you want to do things the right way
> 
> ...


The cat clubs also often have adult rescues available so I'm sure the British Shorthair Cat Club would have some rescue British Shorthairs available somewhere.

Jo


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

If you like cats with blue eyes, Birmans have blue eyes and they stay blue. Here's a photo of my Sophie at 6 weeks and nother at 10 months. They are semi-longhaired cats but unlike Persians have easy to manage coats. They simply require a light brushing about once a week because most of their fur is non-matting. You just have to check their bottoms and armpits occasionally that's all. They are also a very laid back breed who do well as indoor only cats. The boys, especially, are very affectionate lap cats, who love to attach themselves to your personage and stay there all day. Jasper likes to nibble and suck my nose, Luke chews my thumb and Sita likes to give my hands a good wash each day. Sophie can be a bit of a monkey with paper: she seems to like the sound of it tearing so we cannot leave any important papers laying arounds and Jasper will chew plastic given the opportunity so all plastic bags have to be removed. However, I am biased because I love the breed to distraction.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

alisondalziel said:


> some super advise has been given so far!! :thumbup:
> 
> did you know that blues often have a different personality to other colours? blues can be more 'standoffish'. i know of breeders that only have them because most people want blue kittens, but wouldnt have a pet one!


I would agree with this. My friend's sister has a blue and he is very standoffish. Another friend of mine also has blues and they don't like to be petted much: keep themselves to themselves. On the other hand, my friend has a colour-pointed British Shorthair which has blue eyes and he is very affectionate. I have to say though, he was born during the early part of the breeders breeding programme in which they were trying to develop a good quality colour-point. He was sold as a pet because he was a bit of a ringer. They eyes, although blue, were more grey blue and not the dazzling sapphire blue of most good Birmans. He also had a head slightly too small for his body, hence why he was sold as a pet.

Jo


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> well, you have to be willing to travel for the perfect kitten, !


I live north-west of Manchester and travelled all the way down to High Wycombe near London to buy my Sophie. I was prepared to travel down to Kent to get my dog but fortunately found a breeder much closer. Travel should not be part of the criteria, in my opinion, getting a good kitten from a good breeder should be your priority. However, if you choose a popular breed of cat as you seem to be doing finding someone fairly close should not be a problem.

Jo


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

troublecat said:


> They are gorgeous...
> 
> My only thought is that if she were a really good breeder these kittens would already have homes, but maybe I'm wrong?


I'm sorry I don't agree with this. New breeders recently registered with the GCCF have not had time to build a good reputation. It doesn't make them bad breeders just inexperienced and usually being guided/mentored by a more experienced breeder means they are a good breeder who is just establishing themselves.

Jo


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Sacremist said:


> I live north-west of Manchester and travelled all the way down to High Wycombe near London to buy my Sophie. I was prepared to travel down to Kent to get my dog but fortunately found a breeder much closer. Travel should not be part of the criteria, in my opinion, getting a good kitten from a good breeder should be your priority. However, if you choose a popular breed of cat as you seem to be doing finding someone fairly close should not be a problem.
> 
> Jo


I dont think its part of any 'criteria' but limiting your search if your not finding anything will get you no where!

Obviously a good breeder is your first search, but if they wont sell you one or dont have any...you have to expand! and if you fall in love have to be willing to travel for it! 10-15years hopefully in your life, not something to just go to the nearest breeder who has kittens for! :laugh:


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> I dont think its part of any 'criteria' but limiting your search if your not finding anything will get you no where!
> 
> Obviously a good breeder is your first search, but if they wont sell you one or dont have any...you have to expand! and if you fall in love have to be willing to travel for it! 10-15years hopefully in your life, not something to just go to the nearest breeder who has kittens for! :laugh:


thats fair enough but i never said thats the case, i just dont have the ability to say travel to scotland and back to view then do it again to pick up.

if IF i can find somewhere/breeder local with kittens that catch my eye/heart then i dont see any problem? obviously local is preferred to country wide and im sure that would go for everybody should the right kitten become available?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

vamos dan said:


> thats fair enough but i never said thats the case, i just dont have the ability to say travel to scotland and back to view then do it again to pick up.
> 
> if IF i can find somewhere/breeder local with kittens that catch my eye/heart then i dont see any problem? obviously local is preferred to country wide and im sure that would go for everybody should the right kitten become available?


I was replying to what she said its not about you or anything you said!

Obviously people always look closer, then you end up getting further afield if it isnt the right kitten or there arent any.

I was going to recomend someone near you but they dont sell to full time workers, just checked their website, they are in benfleet


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> I was replying to what she said its not about you or anything you said!
> 
> Obviously people always look closer, then you end up getting further afield if it isnt the right kitten or there arent any.
> 
> I was going to recomend someone near you but they dont sell to full time workers, just checked their website, they are in benfleet


That was probably the one jenny was referring too, think the prefix is evavale. Its literally a few roads from where i live lol

Iv found two breeders so far i am super impressed with but neither will have litters until summer (if at all) but if the kittens grow up to be anything like their parents they will be stunners! :eek6:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

Sacremist said:


> I'm sorry I don't agree with this. New breeders recently registered with the GCCF have not had time to build a good reputation. It doesn't make them bad breeders just inexperienced and usually being guided/mentored by a more experienced breeder means they are a good breeder who is just establishing themselves.
> 
> Jo


Totally agree with this, I only started breeding last year. Although 3 of mine were reserved by 6 weeks the last kitten I had with me until 15 weeks.


----------



## troublecat (Feb 1, 2011)

Sacremist said:


> I'm sorry I don't agree with this. New breeders recently registered with the GCCF have not had time to build a good reputation. It doesn't make them bad breeders just inexperienced and usually being guided/mentored by a more experienced breeder means they are a good breeder who is just establishing themselves.
> 
> Jo


Okay, I know nothing of breeding, thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Shelley Cat Lover (Jan 23, 2009)

alisondalziel said:


> did you know that blues often have a different personality to other colours? blues can be more 'standoffish'. i know of breeders that only have them because most people want blue kittens, but wouldnt have a pet one!


Really? I didn't know this. Bentley is such a soft silly cat I think I must have gotten lucky!  stands on his hind legs with his paws on my legs for cuddles, cries to be picked up and fussed when I get home, sprawls all over my lap for fusses. But his breeder did say that his dad was very affectionate and his mum was a real sweetie too.

Lotus is a black tipped BSH, for those who don't know she's my tiny midget kitty, and she doesn't actually like to be put down or not snuggled against you, it's like having one of those handbag dogs that women carry around!
She gambols around my feet like a lamb till I pick her up then she does her excited squeaky purr


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

there is more than likely other breeders around essex they dont always or need to advertise.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Here's a link to the British Shorthair Cat Club: British Shorthair Cat Club


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

I know you was preferring a kitten but this one is absolutely beautiful and only 11 months old

Preloved | british shorthair male 11 months good pedigree £350 for sale in Goffs Oak, Hertfordshire, UK

Another nice one

http://www.preloved.co.uk/fuseaction-adverts.showadvert/index-1033228679/69f7274d.html

Adorable

http://www.preloved.co.uk/fuseaction-adverts.showadvert/index-1033478871/8cb5e850.html


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

kellyrich said:


> I know you was preferring a kitten but this one is absolutely beautiful and only 11 months old
> 
> Preloved | british shorthair male 11 months good pedigree £350 for sale in Goffs Oak, Hertfordshire, UK
> 
> ...


You make me want to buy loads!!!!! LOL you sure have eyes for pretty cats!

The first one does look very unique! almost husky'ish


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

vamos dan said:


> LOL you sure have eyes for pretty cats!
> 
> The first one does look very unique! almost husky'ish


Of course i do...look at mine lol!!

I just like to help and i love looking at cats and at the end of the day you will never really know what personality etc you are getting until you get it and you will know when you see that one that you want.

Id never had cats in my life until i got my two last year and knew nothing about them but you just learn and its easy! I would say dont get too scared and worried about all the information everybody is giving you, it is all helpful of course, and just go with what you want and you will find your perfect baby! x


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

kellyrich said:


> Of course i do...look at mine lol!!
> 
> I just like to help and i love looking at cats and at the end of the day you will never really know what personality etc you are getting until you get it and you will know when you see that one that you want.
> 
> Id never had cats in my life until i got my two last year and knew nothing about them but you just learn and its easy! I would say dont get too scared and worried about all the information everybody is giving you, it is all helpful of course, and just go with what you want and you will find your perfect baby! x


Thanks kelly, yep yours are stunners! 

Its definitely exciting but quite daunting too 

George is a lovely colour too , siggy is massive aint he! lol i love it when they are chunky like that


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

vamos dan said:


> Thanks kelly, yep yours are stunners!
> 
> Its definitely exciting but quite daunting too
> 
> George is a lovely colour too , siggy is massive aint he! lol i love it when they are chunky like that


Its very exciting and now i want more and more but i also have a giant hosue rabbit who is huge so better just stick with what ive got at the moment but will look to get another BSH!

George is a loveable little monkey, he is a fab colour and he is really tiny but just loves to be cuddled all the time and loves the rabbit, he is unbelievably friendly!! 

Siggy is huge, he is 8 years old and we have had him just over a year in which he has lost a bit of weight as the vet said he was too fat but he is still huge lol! Hes a geezer cat lol but very loveable on his own terms!


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

Been offered this little guy, he does look quite sweet , half rag doll half British shorthair

pic2

pic 1


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I thought you wanted a full British. Have you checked whether the breeder is reputable or not? have you taken the advice of the people here who have suggested that you go with a registered breeder? your kitten cannot be registered with the GCCF if it is a cross, and I would guess that unless it's an oops litter, that breeder will also not be registered. Are you sure that the kit has had all vaccinations/worming/been raised in a good environment? Are the parents registered and if so are they on the active register or were they sold as pets and not for breeding? As someone else said, pets are sold as pets for good reasons.

I think you need to decide, as I've said before, on the characteristics that you want in a cat, then, if it must be a pedigree, base the breed you choose on that. If you don't care about pedigree or not, get yourself down to your local rescue. From what i can see you're not quite sure what you want except that it needs to be cute. Let me tell you, it won't always stay that way. Kittens grow up. Cats can have all sorts of problems. If it won't let you cuddle it, if it trashes your house as most single, left on their own kittens will, if it decides to be a sprayer or pees in the corners or has litterbox problems, will it be so cute then? Most of these things can be dealt with if you've chosen the personality of your cat well, but if you haven't? Well, it doesn't bear thinking about.

I don't know why, but this thread has got to me quite a bit. It's upsetting to see a cat chosen mostly on how cute it is without much thought as to the personality of the new furry. I don't know that I'll keep reading this as it's not worth the upset. nor is it worth the constant advice which, with the best will in the world, seems for the most part to be being ignored. I hope you get lucky, for luck is what you'll need.


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

carly87 said:


> I thought you wanted a full British. Have you checked whether the breeder is reputable or not? have you taken the advice of the people here who have suggested that you go with a registered breeder? your kitten cannot be registered with the GCCF if it is a cross, and I would guess that unless it's an oops litter, that breeder will also not be registered. Are you sure that the kit has had all vaccinations/worming/been raised in a good environment? Are the parents registered and if so are they on the active register or were they sold as pets and not for breeding? As someone else said, pets are sold as pets for good reasons.
> 
> I think you need to decide, as I've said before, on the characteristics that you want in a cat, then, if it must be a pedigree, base the breed you choose on that. If you don't care about pedigree or not, get yourself down to your local rescue. From what i can see you're not quite sure what you want except that it needs to be cute. Let me tell you, it won't always stay that way. Kittens grow up. Cats can have all sorts of problems. If it won't let you cuddle it, if it trashes your house as most single, left on their own kittens will, if it decides to be a sprayer or pees in the corners or has litterbox problems, will it be so cute then? Most of these things can be dealt with if you've chosen the personality of your cat well, but if you haven't? Well, it doesn't bear thinking about.
> 
> I don't know why, but this thread has got to me quite a bit. It's upsetting to see a cat chosen mostly on how cute it is without much thought as to the personality of the new furry. I don't know that I'll keep reading this as it's not worth the upset. nor is it worth the constant advice which, with the best will in the world, seems for the most part to be being ignored. I hope you get lucky, for luck is what you'll need.


See this is the kind of response i dont understand?

Where in my previous post did i say i had accepted the kitten? iv merely been offered it and thought id share that information on here with you guys/girls. My preference is still FULL british

For what its worth theres no papers with the cat, and im still opting for a pedigree with a reputable breeder.

I think you post is highly unfair on me.

Choosing a cat comes down to PERSONAL preference no? so if i choose a particular breed of cat because i like how it looks AND ...... AND its characteristics and personality suite me then what is wrong with that? seriously

You seem to have jumped to your own conclusion i want a kitten PURELY based on its cuteness? if that was the case i would have gone with a scottish fold but after researching the illness of some of them and how they could be in pain i decided that was a big no no

Im sure any of the users here who have given me advice can clearly see im listening and taking it all in, plus they are teaching me loads i did not know, for which i am highly grateful so for the life of me i cant see how i am , as you put it ''ignoring'' the advice im being given? Far from it!

Like my thread seems to have ''got to you abit'' your post has done the same to me and to be honest i find it a little spiteful suggesting the kitten i will choose is purely based on its apparent ''cuteness'' . Its as though you are trying to put me off the idea altogether.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

vamos dan said:


> Been offered this little guy, he does look quite sweet , half rag doll half British shorthair
> 
> pic2
> 
> /b57/dandansufc/062c2c38.jpg"]pic 1[/URL]


Out of interest how much is this kitten?

I am guessing that the parents have no health tests, HCM for the raggie, and possible PKD for both (coming up in the raggies so thats my next thing Im testing all mine for)

There are reasons that breeders sell kitten on the non active, not just because they dont want cats being bred, some their parents may have copies of the HCM gene or other breed faults so cvant / should never be bred from, so to then cross it with another cat 

once you add on full vacs, worming, the fact they go at 8weeks old, lots of them have ear mites and toilet issues, even behavioual problems. (Not saying that ALL do) You have spent alot more than a pedigree would cost you.

Anyway good luck on your search, im guessing that they didnt ask you any questions about yourself whether you work full time etc?


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> Out of interest how much is this kitten?
> 
> I am guessing that the parents have no health tests, HCM for the raggie, and possible PKD for both (coming up in the raggies so thats my next thing Im testing all mine for)
> 
> ...


I put up a ''wanted'' advert on pre loved just to get a feeler of what is available.

This is how i was contacted. Its cost is £150

Its only down to you guys/girls i have realised the extra additional costs ie vacs worming etc aswell as the VITAL breeding info , health checks etc

So its not something i would consider, but just wanted to share with y'all :thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

oh god :frown2: a wanted advert? I wouldnt reply to one of those, if people want a kitten they contact me, £150, well, do they have the mum & dad? Might not even be either of these breeds 

Tell you what I had shopping delivered yesterday and the guy see my cat and said 'Whats that?' I said 'his a ragdoll' he said 'oh yeh I have one of those, LOADS bigger than yours though' I said 'his only 10months old' he said 'well mines has big as a jack russell' I said 'thats great, what colour is he?' You know what? He was black & white  I was like 'erm...right ok...'

So all Im saying is witha cross...well, if a moggie can carry the blue gene, and one could have the bloue eye gene for 10generations back, then can produce anything.

There is currently adverts selling these crosses for £200, wont say the breeds BUT I know the breeders of the cats in this country, only about 3 of them now and they neuter the kittens before going, so ther is no way that this cross is possble, esp when you see the kitten, ready to go at 6weeks of age  when I contacted them they just said mums a moggie, as blantant as that! and the kittens are tabbie moggies! Yet people will pay £200 thinking they are getting this cross 3 breeds of cat. Crazy :crazy:


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

I am set on a British shorthair and i already have 2 breeders in mind where he will be coming from (if either have litters) and neither will be till may time ish, so i am willing to wait, and will wait for the right kitten.

Its only because of you lot iv gone down this route, youv taught me alot  and i am grateful


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

which breeders are they in essex?


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> which breeders are they in essex?


They are both based in Kent and I found them through the British shorthair cat club


----------



## maiacam (Jul 31, 2010)

You are doing the right thing waiting for the right kitten form a good GCCF registered breeder. The time will go quick enough. As I said before I waited 4 months for my kitten Harley and it was well worth the wait!


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

maiacam said:


> You are doing the right thing waiting for the right kitten form a good GCCF registered breeder. The time will go quick enough. As I said before I waited 4 months for my kitten Harley and it was well worth the wait!


He is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

vamos dan said:


> I am set on a British shorthair and i already have 2 breeders in mind where he will be coming from (if either have litters) and neither will be till may time ish, so i am willing to wait, and will wait for the right kitten.
> 
> Its only because of you lot iv gone down this route, youv taught me alot  and i am grateful


well good on you vamos dan. if the breeder is any good they wont mind you phoning them whenever you want to get an update of your prospective kitten.
what do you fancy a boy or a girl?


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> well good on you vamos dan. if the breeder is any good they wont mind you phoning them whenever you want to get an update of your prospective kitten.
> what do you fancy a boy or a girl?


Thanks Jenny

From what iv researched male cats seem to be a little more affectionate than females so I'm opting for a boy

Plus he gets to share my bachelor pad lol

Is that generally true???


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I think what you had failed to recognise is that feelings of anger and contempt run high amongst people who are official registered breeders of pedigree cats towards backyard breeders, who breed purely for financial reasons and not for the love of a breed. Backyard breeders often run kitten/puppy farms where the animals are overbred and without due care for the health of the animals or the rights of the people to whom they sell their kittens.

The chances are that the kittens whose pictures you posted have come from such a backyard breeder. Yes, they are cute but if you buy a kitten from such a person you are contributing to the problem and for those of us sickened by such people this is upsetting. To be fair, you do seem to be ignoring all the advice offered. Of course that is your prerogative but don't expect people to ooh and ahh over pictures of cute kittens when those kittens which are moggies and should be given not sold are put up on the forum. You most definitely gave the impression you were interested and if you are fine, it's your choice but not many of us with principles will be patting you on the back.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

vamos dan said:


> Thanks Jenny
> 
> From what iv researched male cats seem to be a little more affectionate than females so I'm opting for a boy
> 
> ...


what your bachelor pad lol.
yes i find males are more affectionate i have five boys and two girls and the girls can be a little aloof.


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

Sacremist said:


> I think what you had failed to recognise is that feelings of anger and contempt run high amongst people who are official registered breeders of pedigree cats towards backyard breeders, who breed purely for financial reasons and not for the love of a breed. Backyard breeders often run kitten/puppy farms where the animals are overbred and without due care for the health of the animals or the rights of the people to whom they sell their kittens.
> 
> The chances are that the kittens whose pictures you posted have come from such a backyard breeder. Yes, they are cute but if you buy a kitten from such a person you are contributing to the problem and for those of us sickened by such people this is upsetting. To be fair, you do seem to be ignoring all the advice offered. Of course that is your prerogative but don't expect people to ooh and ahh over pictures of cute kittens when those kittens which are moggies and should be given not sold are put up on the forum. You most definitely gave the impression you were interested and if you are fine, it's your choice but not many of us with principles will be patting you on the back.


Wow, where on earth did I state I was interested in the kitten that was offered?! All I said was he looked cute!

And where on earth am I ignoring the advice given to me?! I haven't at all, iv taken it all in and acted upon most of it given.

If this is the way I come across then maybe I shouldn't be here


----------



## angel a (Mar 2, 2011)

oh my....I remember now what it is I dread every year about selling kittens. I know some of my friends think I am over fussy about where my kittens go, but over the years I dont think I have ever looked back and had regrets. Perhaps I have just been lucky with my buyers, or perhaps it is because I am overly fussy about where they are going, but when I read a thread like this on a forum it just makes my blood run cold. For thirteen weeks I will have been nurturing my kittens, hand rearing every couple of hours if necessary, sleeping with them at night to make sure they are safe, weaning them onto solids, litter training, having them vaccinated and their bloods tested, they are my life for 13 weeks, and before they were even born their parents were given endless amounts of love and attention, for someone to decide to buy from me because my kittens are cute??? NO! you should be buying from me because my kittens are healthy, happy and affectionate due to the amount of attention they receive, that they are GCCF registered, litter trained and fed on the best food money can buy. Yes, my kittens are cute, yes I have champion cats, and yes i do have a waiting list for kittens, and if you genuinely want one of my kittens you will have to wait, just like one potential owner has done for two years now. Ok rant over. Sorry.


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

Angel seriously you show me where I have said I want a breed just for "cuteness" ?!

That's offensive

Iv already said iv narrowed down 2 breeders with exceptional cats, blood lines, health checks etc

You show me where iv said I want a cat solely for cuteness

Iv already stated I'm going to wait until these breeders have a litter this year (if they do at all!)

Please read before you jump the gun and attack me


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

vamos dan said:


> I am set on a British shorthair and i already have 2 breeders in mind where he will be coming from (if either have litters) and neither will be till may time ish, so i am willing to wait, and will wait for the right kitten.
> 
> Its only because of you lot iv gone down this route, youv taught me alot  and i am grateful


I think some people have chose to ignore the above comment that you made. I think you have taken advice really well and sound like a fantastic and responsable potential kitten owner. Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Good luck on your search..  and can't wait for kitty pics when you find the right Kitty..


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

As i said in an earlier post just do what you want to do! If you see a cat you like then gor for it....thats what i did with both mine, i did rush into it cos i always do when i want something and mine have turned out perfect! 

People come on here for friendly advice, not for people to tell you what to do and it does get on my nerves when people like you come on here as a newbie and get attacked all because you are wanting is to do the best thing, ie find a cat you like and look after it, whether it comes from a rescue, a breeder, or just from a person selling their cat cos they cant have it anymore. However you get it you are giving that cat a home. One of the reasons you are on here is cos you want to do the right thing and you want advice so dont let people get to you that have a go at you. Sorry peeps but give the guy a break! 

If you like that adorable little kitty then go for it, he is very very cute by the way!! You can then bring it up how you want and get advice as you go along. 

So many people leave this forum cos of people having a go at them and i know that people think they are giving the right advice but it can be given in a nice way and in a horrible way.

So if i were you, i would just find a cat you want and get it the rest will follow. One of my cats was found on here as a man was wanting to re-home his and i took it, my other i got from me putting a wanted advert like you did cos it was what i really wanted! I saw the BSH and got one and then got another, i loved the look of the cat and then heard and found out for myself that they are great cats. You dont want a cat that you dont like the look of simple of that! 

Sorry im not having a go at anyone (ive been given good advice on this section) but ive been bullied/had a go at on this forum before (not by anyone on the cat thread) and it wasnt nice but everything at the end of the day is just people's opinions and i think do what you want then seek advice on what you need to and either take it or dont but at least this guy is trying x

Sorry rant over.

I have been trying to help you and i will continue to help you. I didnt know a thing about cats when i got mine but you learn as you have them. 

Please dont be out off the forum there are a lot of nice people on here just learn what advice you want to take and what and who you want to ignore  x


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

kellyrich said:


> As i said in an earlier post just do what you want to do! If you see a cat you like then gor for it....thats what i did with both mine, i did rush into it cos i always do when i want something and mine have turned out perfect!
> 
> People come on here for friendly advice, not for people to tell you what to do and it does get on my nerves when people like you come on here as a newbie and get attacked all because you are wanting is to do the best thing, ie find a cat you like and look after it, whether it comes from a rescue, a breeder, or just from a person selling their cat cos they cant have it anymore. However you get it you are giving that cat a home. One of the reasons you are on here is cos you want to do the right thing and you want advice so dont let people get to you that have a go at you. Sorry peeps but give the guy a break!
> 
> ...


Thanks Kelly, i appreciate that.

Whatever cat i end up getting one thing can be guaranteed, it will be loved and it will be looked after properly


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

Out of interest, how do i find my local cat rescues/shelters???


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

vamos dan said:


> Out of interest, how do i find my local cat rescues/shelters???


I would just type into google "cat rescue brighton" or wherever you want to look or ask a local vets or the RSPCA.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

aaah so sweet

Preloved | british shorthair blue kitten for sale in Welwyn, Herts, UK


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

kellyrich said:


> aaah so sweet
> 
> Preloved | british shorthair blue kitten for sale in Welwyn, Herts, UK


Definitely a lovely looking cat  if it was a boy id be tempted


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

When a kitten or cat is described as a ''sprayer'' how in common is this in general guys/girls?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

vamos dan said:


> When a kitten or cat is described as a ''sprayer'' how in common is this in general guys/girls?


ive never heard about a kitten as a 'sprayer' they only spray if they arent neutered, and sometimes if they arent neutered when stressed.

that advert for was a un-registered cat and it doesnt look anything like my british kittens? £325? shouldnt be that much.


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> ive never heard about a kitten as a 'sprayer' they only spray if they arent neutered, and sometimes if they arent neutered when stressed.
> 
> that advert for was a un-registered cat and it doesnt look anything like my british kittens? £325? shouldnt be that much.


Sorry that was my mistake saying kitten, just wasnt sure what causes spraying in cats and how it would be remedied


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

spraying/marking is when they are attracting a mate and marking territory, girls & boys do this.

if neutered at 5-6months of age before sexual maturity you wont have any problems.

A very small percent may spray, could be stress, could be something else, I dont know the percentage though but I know thats its small


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> spraying/marking is when they are attracting a mate and marking territory, girls & boys do this.
> 
> if neutered at 5-6months of age before sexual maturity you wont have any problems.
> 
> A very small percent may spray, could be stress, could be something else, I dont know the percentage though but I know thats its small


Thanks for the info taylor 

Iv noticed an influx of ''expecting kittens'' over on preloved, theres tons now!!!


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

vamos dan said:


> is the whole working 9 till 5 thing going to stop most breeders selling to me? there rules are there rules and thats fair enough, but i fond it a little harsh
> 
> i mean, i work 9 till 5 yes, but i leave my house at 8.50 , im back there for an hours lunch at 12-1 then im home at 5.10.
> 
> ...


It breaks my heart to leave my 3 cats alone all day while I work, no way would I leave a single cat alone and I completely understand breeders not allowing single kittens to go to homes where they will be alone all day. You wouldn't leave a 6month old baby alone all day, yes this is an exaggeration perhaps but I slept in the spare room with my babies when I first got them. OH was not amused, spoiled? Yes totally, they are, but they are also happy and affectionate so it was worth it.



vamos dan said:


> Been offered this little guy, he does look quite sweet , half rag doll half British shorthair


Half of anything = moggie, you want to pay £150 for a moggie, ok crack on, but I am sure you would be better off donating £50 to a rescue to get a cat which is already neutered, wormed, flea treated etc.

Also a 'breeder' has offered you a cat without knowing you from adam, they are no decent breeder in my eyes.

I know you will take this badly but I wanted you to see how you are coming across to people reading this thread (baring in mind there are a lot of excellent breeders on this forum).

From what I have seen you want a kitten for company, you want one thats cute, perhaps breed A then oh no actually B, oh right not that maybe C yes C definitely C where can i get one? When can I get one? Can you tell me more about them?

You come across as being very impulsive and very uneducated about cats in general. I don't expect everyone to be an expert but if someone chooses a certain breed I would expect them to know the basics of the personality and colorings.

I want it and I want it now spring to mind, I am pretty sure if you spent some time doing your research you would have better luck finding your ideal kitten (I actually think you should get 2 and I think you should get moggies but thats just my opinion)


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

If you are looking for a kitten that is GCCF registered, fully vaccinated etc I wouldn't bother with preloved. Have you tried UK Free Cats And Kittens For Sale Website - Kittenlist or Breeders Online UK : Puppies and Kittens For Sale : Cats and Dogs


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

ClaireLily said:


> It breaks my heart to leave my 3 cats alone all day while I work, no way would I leave a single cat alone and I completely understand breeders not allowing single kittens to go to homes where they will be alone all day. You wouldn't leave a 6month old baby alone all day, yes this is an exaggeration perhaps but I slept in the spare room with my babies when I first got them. OH was not amused, spoiled? Yes totally, they are, but they are also happy and affectionate so it was worth it.
> 
> Half of anything = moggie, you want to pay £150 for a moggie, ok crack on, but I am sure you would be better off donating £50 to a rescue to get a cat which is already neutered, wormed, flea treated etc.
> 
> ...


Hmmmmmph ok

very impulsive? iv already stated i will be waiting for 2 breeders litters (if they have any, which wont be till summer)

Regarding the leaving a kitten at home, i know this isnt ideal, but there are ways around it, ie i could leave him at my mums whilst i work, or after a few months if im coping ok maybe get a 2nd.

i DID come onto this forum for guidance, and there have been a few (taylor, kelly, jenny, skinner)

Regarding the kitten x i posted pics of i was merely sharing with you guys, NEVER did i say i was considering buying it, if anything its the advice i have received on here (taking into account pink slips, reg, health checks) is what made me steer clear.

I could have easily just gone out a purchased the first kitten i felt was ''cute'' but i didnt, i thought id join a forum that could help me with the decision and inform me of what to watch out for etc

Im kinda annoyed and do feel bullied to an extent at the treatment im receiving, and to be honest i think its best i just let this thread come to a close before i come across any worse

Once again i reiterate i only joined this forum for guidance and advice from the experts to which i am grateful for and have already learnt ALOT, like i said i couldv been like plenty of other people and gone and bought any kitten on impulse.

I want to thank all those who have taught me information which will prove to be vital, and i am very grateful.

I will now be forced to go alone on my search as to be honest i dont really need this kind of battering when all im looking for is a companion who i can cherish and look after. To me its a real shame as i was geniunely enjoying learning as much as possible from those who have been helping me


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

Bloomin ek, I tried so hard not to be rude, in fact I'm pretty sure I wasn't.

I wrote what I felt after reading your replies on this thread, if I had the afore-mentioned impression is it not possible others might? AND, if so, is it not better to prove us wrong and educate yourself?!?!?

I don't know, I wasn't personally insulting and find it quite ridiculous you're now leaving the thread because you don't like my opinion.

I stand my idea you are impulsive, didn't take much for the scottish fold or bengal ideas to be squashed did it? I am not insulting you, I am stating facts, you are right to ask for help on this forum it's a great place with more info here than on much of the internet combined, but you can't stomp off in the huff because you don't like what someone has to say, it's an open forum.


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

ClaireLily said:


> Bloomin ek, I tried so hard not to be rude, in fact I'm pretty sure I wasn't.
> 
> I wrote what I felt after reading your replies on this thread, if I had the afore-mentioned impression is it not possible others might? AND, if so, is it not better to prove us wrong and educate yourself?!?!?
> 
> ...


I dont like what your saying because its UNTRUE

Impulsive? i have been contemplating the idea since christmas, and i havent bought anything, nor have i come close to purchasing.

How does the scottish fold/bengal debate make me impulsive? i said i liked them, i didnt immediately pursue them, i came on here to ask what they are like, and after being guided i realised them breeds werent for me. How on earth does that make me impulsive????


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm sorry but I have to jump in on Vamos' defense. I don't see him as being impulsive in the slightest. If anything, he took the advice of other members to steer clear of the Scottish folds for their health reasons and the Bengals for their needy nature (and he works). He was guided towards a British Shorthair because of his lifestyle. He's been looking at breeders etc. He is relatively unedcuated regarding cats and has taken everything people have said on board. The only thing he has NOT budged about at the moment is his decision to take two kittens at once. Which, for a pedigree, I can understand. That is quite expensive. I can also understand the idea of getting another a few months later if things go well, and to spread the cost even. 

I think some of the personal attacks have been quite unfair. The only mistake he made was allowing the entire process of research and elimination play out on the thread, which is now being seen as his 'impulsiveness' or his decision to only pick a 'cute' kitten, or whatever other adjective you want to add. I think he's done really well taking on board the advice of people. He's been really honest and upfront about his enthusiasm. God forbid that's a crime.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

sarahandjonesy said:


> If you are looking for a kitten that is GCCF registered, fully vaccinated etc I wouldn't bother with preloved. Have you tried UK Free Cats And Kittens For Sale Website - Kittenlist or Breeders Online UK : Puppies and Kittens For Sale : Cats and Dogs


yeh i posted the kittenlist last night, there is some whites forsale in essex but i dont know if he contacted them


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

Normally, someone with an interest in a particular breed knows more about it than just how it looks, and if they are truly set on a particular breed it usually takes a fair bit for them to switch to another, thats why I say you are impulsive. A cute pic of a cute kitten and you decide to change breed, thats impulse, it's also human nature and not necessarily an insult. 

I am very impulsive, I get told so all the time, i went for a window shop one sunday afty and came home having booked my wedding in kenya. Nowt wrong with impulsiveness as long as it doesn't cause anyone (anything) any harm. Now you're being defensive, again, not an insult just an observation.

My point remains, from what you have written, if I were a breeder (which I am not) I would not be happy to sell you one of my kittens (for all the reasons I stated before), I am pointing this out so you can do your research and make an INFORMED decision on which breed is best for you. You will be more likely to get what you want if you are forearmed! Instead of feeling picked on and insulted try to see how strangers might interpret your posts, ultimately the breeders you approach will be in the same situation as me (stranger) and they have to form instant impressions on potential homes. 

I am actually trying to help you out

To add, if any breeders on here disagree I am happy to be wrong and I'll shut up, god forbid having an opinion is a crime on an open forum.


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

Claire, I see your point, I really do. But I think a truly impulsive person would've gotten a cat by now. :lol: Instead of hanging about listening to advice. Know what I mean?


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

ClaireLily said:


> Normally, someone with an interest in a particular breed knows more about it than just how it looks, and if they are truly set on a particular breed it usually takes a fair bit for them to switch to another, thats why I say you are impulsive. A cute pic of a cute kitten and you decide to change breed, thats impulse, it's also human nature and not necessarily an insult.
> 
> I am very impulsive, I get told so all the time, i went for a window shop one sunday afty and came home having booked my wedding in kenya. Nowt wrong with impulsiveness as long as it doesn't cause anyone (anything) any harm. Now you're being defensive, again, not an insult just an observation.
> 
> ...


I still dont see how it makes me impulsive im sorry

''particular breed knows more about it than just how it looks, and if they are truly set on a particular breed it usually takes a fair bit for them to switch to another, thats why I say you are impulsive. A cute pic of a cute kitten and you decide to change breed, thats impulse, it's also human nature and not necessarily an insult''

Yes i didnt know much about the seriousness of the deficiency in the shorthairs (id class this as a fair bit to change my mind) and likewise with the bengals and how much attention etc they require.

The ''cute pic'' of a kitten scenario really annoys me, where have i change breed based purely on the kitten looking cute!? PLEASE tell me where iv done this and then i will own up and say you are correct.

Having an opinion is fine, but when you are personally calling me ''impulsive'' when i feel i am not (especially in this circumstance) isnt fine to me.


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

MaineCoonMommy said:


> Claire, I see your point, I really do. But I think a truly impulsive person would've gotten a cat by now. :lol: Instead of hanging about listening to advice. Know what I mean?


Thats what i wouldv thought too but what do i know :confused1:


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

Op isn't being impulsive like Mainecoonmommy said if it was impulse he would have got a kitten by now.

Impulse is going to a pet shop to buy a fish for your daughter who's fish had passed away and coming out with a musk turtle and the complete tank set up thats impulse and thats the sort of thing my husband does:loltrue story)


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

sarahandjonesy said:


> Op isn't being impulsive like Mainecoonmommy said if it was impulse he would have got a kitten by now.
> 
> Impulse is going to a pet shop to buy a fish for your daughter who's fish had passed away and coming out with a musk turtle and the complete tank set up thats impulse and thats the sort of thing my husband does:loltrue story)


haha they do look quite cool though


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

Yeah they are ok but can live until 50 apparently:eek6: will be out living me I think.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

sarahandjonesy said:


> Op isn't being impulsive like Mainecoonmommy said if it was impulse he would have got a kitten by now.
> 
> Impulse is going to a pet shop to buy a fish for your daughter who's fish had passed away and coming out with a musk turtle and the complete tank set up thats impulse and thats the sort of thing my husband does:loltrue story)


:lol: and I bet he thought he did nothing wrong!


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

sarahandjonesy said:


> Yeah they are ok but can live until 50 apparently:eek6: will be out living me I think.


serious!?  how big do they get lol they look tiny to start

Mum has 5 tortoises, they are all much older than me!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> :lol: and I bet he thought he did nothing wrong!


Think he tried to pass it off as a gift for me :lol:

Vamosdan - Benny the turtle is quite small now but will grow depending on the size of the tank and how much you feed them etc


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

vamos dan said:


> Out of interest, how do i find my local cat rescues/shelters???


vamos dan
i can help you out there as i know the homing officer for the rayleigh and district cats protection if you want her number i can let you have it.


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

OK, apologies for any offence caused, I don't set out to intentionally offend or upset anyone but I find it difficult not to voice an opinion if I have one. I have done so now so I will bow out gracefully. Good luck in your search for a new cat


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Dan,

I think you're doing all that right things to find a kitten. As with almost all people, you first noticed particular breeds that you liked the look of and decided to look into cat ownership a little further. You then set about researching, finding out about their heath and behaviours and whether or not particular breeds would suit your lifestyle / home. This is how many new cat owners approach finding a new kitty.

I might get gunned down for this, but my first British Shorthair was bought as a single kitten.

Both my partner and I work all day and I was worried about leaving her alone in the house during the day. But to be honest she was fine. On days I was home, she slept all day anyway. And she was spoiled rotten in the evenings! Brit's are perfect house cats. Yes they do talk and they love to be played with, but one the whole they are a relaxed, independent breed and suitable to quiet indoor life.

Yes, some breeders will refuse to sell single kittens to full time workers, but some do not apply blanket rules to all potential buyers. You just need to be honest when you phone up and talk to them. It's all about judging a persons character and how well you think they will care for and love that kitten when they are home. And people prefer you to be honest rather than trying to pull the wool over their eyes.

If you visit the GCCF website, you will find a list of cat shows in the upcoming months. 
Welcome to the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy
You could consider visiting one of these to see some beautiful cats in the fur. It's also a great opportunity to talk to breeders and learn more about your chosen breed.

If you're willing to wait, you will meet the perfect kitten for you. And trust me, it's worth waiting for a British Shorthair! 
Good Luck!


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

ClaireLily said:


> From what I have seen you want a kitten for company, you want one thats cute, perhaps breed A then oh no actually B, oh right not that maybe C yes C definitely C where can i get one? When can I get one? Can you tell me more about them?
> 
> You come across as being very impulsive and very uneducated about cats in general. I don't expect everyone to be an expert but if someone chooses a certain breed I would expect them to know the basics of the personality and colorings.
> 
> I want it and I want it now spring to mind, I am pretty sure if you spent some time doing your research you would have better luck finding your ideal kitten (I actually think you should get 2 and I think you should get moggies but thats just my opinion)


That's not really fair. We weren't all brought up with cats and occasionally a "new" cat owner comes along who would like to have a cat. We should be thrilled. He IS researching by asking questions. How else does one learn or do research? He seems to be very open to ideas. This man is obviously very caring and has the potential to be a fine cat slave. 
OP, I wish you luck and know you will find a wonderful kitty (or kitties: remember one cat leads to another...:lol that will be very happy to enslave you:thumbup:


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

koekemakranka said:


> That's not really fair. We weren't all brought up with cats and occasionally a "new" cat owner comes along who would like to have a cat. We should be thrilled. He IS researching by asking questions. How else does one learn or do research? He seems to be very open to ideas. This man is obviously very caring and has the potential to be a fine cat slave.
> OP, I wish you luck and know you will find a wonderful kitty (or kitties: remember one cat leads to another...:lol that will be very happy to enslave you:thumbup:


I never said he wouldn't make a great owner, I never said he shouldn't get a cat and I never said he wasn't doing his research. BUT, if you read my post that you quoted, when I said where can I get one? when can I get one? and can you tell me more about them, does nobody else think that the order of questions is wrong?

Surely it should be can you tell me more about them?, where can i get one? then when can i get one?

I still stand by the fact that the OP is behaving in an impulsive manner, yes he hasn't rushed out and bought the first kitten he saw, but, likewise he hasn't gone and researched the breeds to find out which might suit him best then tried to find suitable breeders, its just the wrong way round.

This is what I have been trying to say in every post, maybe if people stopped reading posts hoping to find some snippy comment they could launch into the holier than thou routine about there wouldn't be so much crap on this forum.

I stated that if experienced breeders disagreed with me saying that I thought the OP should spend more time researching breeds, then breeders, before deciding on a breed on the basis of it's picture then he might have better luck finding a breeder who will provide his perfect companion.

I have apologized for any offence caused and am sick reiterating it, I do not waste my time posting on this forum with the intent to [email protected]*s people off, I give my opinion where I feel it might help with the wellbeing of the cats.


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

ClaireLily said:


> I still stand by the fact that the OP is behaving in an impulsive manner, yes he hasn't rushed out and bought the first kitten he saw, but, likewise he hasn't gone and researched the breeds to find out which might suit him best then tried to find suitable breeders, its just the wrong way round.


Thats the thing though i have been researching and am continuing to do so!? thats what this thread is for

Only through this thread and research that the breed iv decided appears rite for me is a british shorthair


----------



## animal_lover97 (Jul 31, 2010)

just curious but how come you want a pedigree over a moggie?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

animal_lover97 said:


> just curious but how come you want a pedigree over a moggie?


99% of moggies are bred for money, no vacs parents are let out to mate anything and kittens are 'got rid' of at 5-8weeks old. these people are not 'breeders' they dont raelly care or even know about cat kitten health / rearing.


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

animal_lover97 said:


> just curious but how come you want a pedigree over a moggie?


Just personal preference of the breed i like


----------



## animal_lover97 (Jul 31, 2010)

i do agree with that but a lot of poeple have moggies and i haven't heard many complaints and moggies at rescues are very nice usually just looking for somoene to love and poeple there will do all the vaccs and fleaing and worming for you and the staff will tell you on thier personality and often have some stunners there. 

Im just curious by the way not having a go at anyone


----------



## animal_lover97 (Jul 31, 2010)

vamos dan said:


> Just personal preference of the breed i like


oh i see :thumbup:


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi guys, still looking and not rushing, been in contact with a few breeders although most seem to already be fully reserved for forthcoming litters  good sign though!

Just thought id share this guy with you's, i think he looks stunning  (no i havent bought him nor contacted the seller, purely wanted to share)


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

What a handsome cat! He isn't a BSH, right? I mean, know very little about them (I'm still reading the raggies section on TB website) but I've seen BSH with golden eyes only. I love his colours!


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

TatiLie said:


> What a handsome cat! He isn't a BSH, right? I mean, know very little about them (I'm still reading the raggies section on TB website) but I've seen BSH with golden eyes only. I love his colours!


He is listed as half selkirk rex half BSH, both parents are pedigree and he's 8 months old

I love his eyes and face!


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice mix (or at least, he was the lucky one... I imagine the siblings that received the bad genes ). Great colours, very manly.


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

TatiLie said:


> Nice mix (or at least, he was the lucky one... I imagine the siblings that received the bad genes ). Great colours, very manly.


is that a bad mix then?

Very manly - i thought the exact same!!!!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow hes a beauty, stunning. Love his colour and his eyes. Looks a nice size too. 

Are you going to enquire about him? How much are they asking for him??


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

kellyrich said:


> Wow hes a beauty, stunning. Love his colour and his eyes. Looks a nice size too.
> 
> Are you going to enquire about him? How much are they asking for him??


i thinks he's £250

He's the most striking cat to me PERSONALLY that iv come across so far. i think it is the whole ''manly'' appearance plus them gorgeous eyes


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

vamos dan said:


> i thinks he's £250
> 
> He's the most striking cat to me PERSONALLY that iv come across so far. i think it is the whole ''manly'' appearance plus them gorgeous eyes


WOW thats a lot for a cross breed but what does it matter how much it is if its the cat you want! 

Make a few enquiries and see what they say, is he near you?


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

kellyrich said:


> WOW thats a lot for a cross breed but what does it matter how much it is if its the cat you want!
> 
> Make a few enquiries and see what they say, is he near you?


nope, lancashire eeeek!

but agree with what a few have said on here, whats a few hours drive when you will get years and years of pleasure from a furry friend


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

vamos dan said:


> is that a bad mix then?
> 
> Very manly - i thought the exact same!!!!


I'm just joking. It just reminded me about me and my husband talking about our gene pool. I have Japanese genes and he's Italian and we've always saying how gorgeous our kids would look like... or if they get the wrong side of the genes, complete ogres :yikes:


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

That must've been an oops mating then? I'm not a fan of the Selkirk's I'm afraid, just not crazy about the look of the fur. Not sure I'd want such a butch looking cat, almost looks like he needs a leather cap! Hahaha! But you're the one looking to buy so if you like him, then why not.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2011)

kellyrich said:


> WOW thats a lot for a cross breed but what does it matter how much it is if its the cat you want!
> 
> Make a few enquiries and see what they say, is he near you?


It isn't really a cross breed, this breed is recognized by the GCCF as a breed Selkirk rex are often mated with BSH. £250 is a good price if he is registered and has all vaccination etc.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Just been looking at the picture again and it looks like hes in a rabbit hutch!!!!


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

kellyrich said:


> Just been looking at the picture again and it looks like hes in a rabbit hutch!!!!


yeah i did notice that too, not sure what thats all about


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

MaineCoonMommy said:


> That must've been an oops mating then? I'm not a fan of the Selkirk's I'm afraid, just not crazy about the look of the fur. Not sure I'd want such a butch looking cat, almost looks like he needs a leather cap! Hahaha! But you're the one looking to buy so if you like him, then why not.


Not necessarily an oops mating. BSH is a legitimate outcross breed for Selkirk breeders. Selkirks are quite a new breed and the outcrossing is needed to extend the gene pool and develop type. I don't know very much about it though to be honest.

He's a nice looking boy though, nice a chunky and I'm a big fan of curly coats!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

sarahandjonesy said:


> It isn't really a cross breed, this breed is recognized by the GCCF as a breed Selkirk rex are often mated with BSH. £250 is a good price if he is registered and has all vaccination etc.


Sorry i didnt know that i thought if two different breeds were mixed then it would be a cross as with any other animal etc. Not that it matters of course as he is lovely and they are both nuice breeds of cats


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

vamos dan said:


> yeah i did notice that too, not sure what thats all about


aaaah you have to go and rescue him from the hutch


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

vamos dan said:


> Hi guys, still looking and not rushing, been in contact with a few breeders although most seem to already be fully reserved for forthcoming litters  good sign though!
> 
> Just thought id share this guy with you's, i think he looks stunning  (no i havent bought him nor contacted the seller, purely wanted to share)


I wouldnt post pics of him if the owners dont know 



vamos dan said:


> is that a bad mix then?
> 
> Very manly - i thought the exact same!!!!


No it isnt, the selkirk rex are allowed to be outcrossed to persians and british shorthairs, so he must be registered though 



kellyrich said:


> WOW thats a lot for a cross breed but what does it matter how much it is if its the cat you want!
> 
> Make a few enquiries and see what they say, is he near you?


as above lol 



MaineCoonMommy said:


> That must've been an oops mating then? I'm not a fan of the Selkirk's I'm afraid, just not crazy about the look of the fur. Not sure I'd want such a butch looking cat, almost looks like he needs a leather cap! Hahaha! But you're the one looking to buy so if you like him, then why not.


not a oops mating (no such thing  )

*****


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2011)

kellyrich said:


> Sorry i didnt know that i thought if two different breeds were mixed then it would be a cross as with any other animal etc. Not that it matters of course as he is lovely and they are both nuice breeds of cats


I don't really know much about selkirks just knew that they are mated with BSH.

This boy is gorgeous.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

kellyrich said:


> aaaah you have to go and rescue him from the hutch


its not a hutch its a outside cat house  But Id ask how much he has been indoors if he is neutered & litter trained as he might have lived outside all of his live and only see humans when its feeding time


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

Ahh that's interesting, I didn't know that about the Selkirks. I thought maybe a breeder with more than one breed at home and someone played escape artist at some point, hahaha!!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> its not a hutch its a outside cat house  But Id ask how much he has been indoors if he is neutered & litter trained as he might have lived outside all of his live and only see humans when its feeding time


he he looks like a rabbit hutch to me! lol


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Looks like a rabbit hutch to me too; I can just see the 'pop hole' in the photo. Do hope that's not where that lovely cat lives, even if it is situated within a bigger cat run


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

Is that as long as their hair grows with the cross breed?


----------



## catsmum (Feb 4, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> its not a hutch its a outside cat house


no it realy is a rabbit hutch

disgusting if that is where this cat is kept


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

catsmum said:


> no it realy is a rabbit hutch
> 
> disgusting if that is where this cat is kept


To be fair it could just be where he sleeps?? theres no caging on the front of it


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I know you shouldn't judge from a photo, but it does look really grotty, doesn't it?

He's a short haired, Dan. There are both long and short hair Serkirk/Selkirk variants. Did you have any luck in narrowing down your search in finding breeders with upcoming litters possibly available?


----------



## catsmum (Feb 4, 2011)

vamos dan said:


> To be fair it could just be where he sleeps?? theres no caging on the front of it


I was being fair, even if it is just where he sleeps, says a lot about the lack of heating in the outdoor run. a good heated run, cats sleep in a basket. not a rabbit hutch.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

vamos dan said:


> To be fair it could just be where he sleeps?? theres no caging on the front of it


Not really, Dan. I suspect those are his sleeping quarters and the caging is behind the photographer. If there's no caging then he sleeps outside in a hutch (or something that looks like it) with no confinement which I would think - and hope - is unlikely.


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

gskinner123 said:


> I know you shouldn't judge from a photo, but it does look really grotty, doesn't it?
> 
> He's a short haired, Dan. There are both long and short hair Serkirk/Selkirk variants. Did you have any luck in narrowing down your search in finding breeders with upcoming litters possibly available?


Tbh i located 2-3 breeders which after looking at tons, i liked and thought looked best

I am on there waiting list, but it will be a while before any have litters as like i said most seen to be fully reserved for upcoming litters (i only see this as a good sign anyway)

Also informed them that should anything come up sooner i will notify them straight away.

I dont mind waiting, its just if anything comes up that i fall for (maybe this little chappy!)


----------



## catsmum (Feb 4, 2011)

gskinner123 said:


> I know you shouldn't judge from a photo, but it does look really grotty, doesn't it?


yes it does


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

vamos dan said:


> Tbh i located 2-3 breeders which after looking at tons, i liked and thought looked best
> 
> I am on there waiting list, but it will be a while before any have litters as like i said most seen to be fully reserved for upcoming litters (i only see this as a good sign anyway)
> 
> ...


Are you planning on visiting to meet him then?


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

gskinner123 said:


> Are you planning on visiting to meet him then?


i havent decided yet, will see what happens. if i do will let you's know. Just for someone who has never driven outside of essex (well only literally) its abit daunting driving almost the length of the country lol


----------



## catsmum (Feb 4, 2011)

I wouldnt drive to the end of my road to see a cat kept in a rabbit hutch


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

catsmum said:


> I wouldnt drive to the end of my road to see a cat kept in a rabbit hutch


not even to rescue it?


----------



## catsmum (Feb 4, 2011)

vamos dan said:


> not even to rescue it?


he's £250

dont kid yourself you'd be rescuing him
you'd be BUYING him 
and freeing up the rabbit hutch for the next poor cat


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

I think the problem of driving so far to get the cat is that you might feel under pressure to get the cat anyway, and if there's something not right with him, you won't go back to complain (or they might think this way).
Anyway, I hope that he's in the rabbit's hutch just to get the dinner fresh


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Dan, it's obviously entirely your choice, your money and your cat to look after when all is said and done. Rescue centres can be terribly pushed for money and often their facilities may not be 'posh' looking, but better the cats are there than on the street. But this cat is being offered for sale by a breeder. Without a shadow of doubt, he'd be better with you and may well make a lovely pet. However, I'm going to stick my neck out and say the conditions he's currently being kept in don't lok very good at all. I know your heart is in the right place but would you really want to buy a cat from someone who is happy to keep a cat like that? I know it's sounds very tough but the 'catsmum' is right.


----------



## maiacam (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi

If you are after a chunky BSH and are prepared to drive have a look at topmarxcats.com they are in Manchester.

They are expecting a litter soon.


----------



## RetroLemons (Nov 11, 2010)

gskinner123 said:


> Dan, it's obviously entirely your choice, your money and your cat to look after when all is said and done. Rescue centres can be terribly pushed for money and often their facilities may not be 'posh' looking, but better the cats are there than on the street. But this cat is being offered for sale by a breeder. Without a shadow of doubt, he'd be better with you and may well make a lovely pet. However, I'm going to stick my neck out and say the conditions he's currently being kept in don't lok very good at all. I know your heart is in the right place but would you really want to buy a cat from someone who is happy to keep a cat like that? I know it's sounds very tough but the 'catsmum' is right.


Couldn't agree more, by buying him you would be allowing them to use that money to continue breeding more kittens in those conditions that you couldn't save


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Well is all I can say.. is its a picture of a stunning cat..  
And from that picture you *can't* say that is where it lives you dont know if that is just there hide out.. *You* dont know if that is in a heated indoor cattery.
*You* can't say that he doesn't look well looked after... Too me he looks a picture of health bright eyes nice coat.. happy looking chap!

So please, really, do you need to make such huge asumptions about a picture.. I don't think so!


----------



## catsmum (Feb 4, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> So please, really, do you need to make such huge asumptions about a picture.. I don't think so!


and do you really need to make such huge assumptions based just on a post? I don't think so! 

for all you know I may just know the breeder and cat in question.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

catsmum said:


> and do you really need to make such huge assumptions based just on a post? I don't think so!
> 
> for all you know I may just know the breeder and cat in question.


I am not making asumptions on one post..
I have read the whole thread seen what has been put, its there for all to see.. You can not say where this cat is kept surely.. If you new of the breeder at some point you would of said you did. Or stated a good reason not to have to look at this cat.. rather than it looks like it is kept in a rabbit hutch!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> Well is all I can say.. is its a picture of a stunning cat..
> And from that picture you *can't* say that is where it lives you dont know if that is just there hide out.. *You* dont know if that is in a heated indoor cattery.
> *You* can't say that he doesn't look well looked after... Too me he looks a picture of health bright eyes nice coat.. happy looking chap!
> 
> So please, really, do you need to make such huge asumptions about a picture.. I don't think so!


The idea I get from the picture is one of either someone who doesnt see that giving the right impression is important,or someone who doesnt realise ,or worse still care ,that keeping the kitten in these conditions is wrong.Either way I would never recommend buying from some one with such low standards.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

buffie said:


> The idea I get from the picture is one of either someone who doesnt see that giving the right impression is important,or someone who doesnt realise ,or worse still care ,that keeping the kitten in these conditions is wrong.Either way I would never recommend buying from some one with such low standards.


Exactly you wouldn't recommend and you have put your reasons as to why.. 

The person has stated they are new to the cats and is after help and advice.. And that is what you have just done..


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> Well is all I can say.. is its a picture of a stunning cat..
> And from that picture you *can't* say that is where it lives you dont know if that is just there hide out.. *You* dont know if that is in a heated indoor cattery.
> *You* can't say that he doesn't look well looked after... Too me he looks a picture of health bright eyes nice coat.. happy looking chap!
> 
> So please, really, do you need to make such huge asumptions about a picture.. I don't think so!


Agreed. In future I'll keep my assumptions to myself and I say that with absolutely no sarcasm  What I have to add though is that I base my assumptions on long, long experience. Any breeder who takes a photo of a cat in dingy looking conditions and is happy to use the results in a for sale advert is someone who is almost sure to be *keeping* their cat(s) in dingy conditions, outside, with no heating. Pictures can, I agree, be deceiving but as the saying goes, a picture also speaks a thousand words.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

gskinner123 said:


> Agreed. In future I'll keep my assumptions to myself and I say that with absolutely no sarcasm  What I have to add though is that I base my assumptions on long, long experience. Any breeder who takes a photo of a cat in dingy looking conditions and is happy to use the results in a for sale advert is someone who is almost sure to be *keeping* their cat(s) in dingy conditions, outside, with no heating. Pictures can, I agree, be deceiving but as the saying goes, a picture also speaks a thousand words.


I say the same as I just stated to buffie..


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Maybe one or two members of this group are a little frustrated with the OP, who knows? Maybe one or two breeder/members here have taken the time to respond to a kitten enquiry from him, unwittingly directed at them outside of PF, and yet have not had the courtesy of a reply?

I won't say any more on the subject


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

Can a mod please close this thread? i think it would be best


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

gskinner123 said:


> Maybe one or two members of this group are a little frustrated with the OP, who knows? Maybe one or two breeder/members here have taken the time to respond to a kitten enquiry from him, unwittingly directed at them outside of PF, and yet have not had the courtesy of a reply?
> 
> I won't say any more on the subject


id like to say also, that anyone i have contacted regarding kittens i have replied to, unless i havent received a reply myself or its gone somewhere else in my mail box. Geniunely


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Closed at the request of OP

Hayley


----------

